#ubuntu-au 2011-02-07
<ikt> yay top gear
<sagaci> i need a fully working/functional ubuntu desktop 10.10 64-bit install in 35 minutes
<sagaci> k go
<ikt> easy
<ikt> slowest part would be downloading the iso
<ikt> http://www.speedtest.net/global.php#0
<ikt> my line speed is in line with mexico -_-
<ikt> heya sagaci 
<ikt> how did you go?
<sagaci> done
<sagaci> meeting on tomorro wnight
<sagaci> downloading squeeze at 130kB/s
<ikt> nice
<sagaci> because i'm too impatient to wait for it on aarnet
<ikt> lol
<ikt> I don't think node cares about the debian mirror
<blahdeblah> iiNet has a good Debian mirror if you guys want something better.  Just upgraded 4 of my VMs last night.
<blahdeblah> http://ftp.iinet.net.au/debian/debian/
<ikt> yeah I just checked and saw then
<ikt> which is how I came to the conclusion node doesn't care :P
<ikt> and a quick search of 'debian' on the internode section of whirlpool
<ikt> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum/?action=threads_search&f=68&q=debian
<ikt> blahdeblah, do you know how long it takes for stickers to get to adelaide :S still haven't received them 
<ikt> I don't send mail often so I'm unsure how long to wait
<blahdeblah> ikt: I only sent them on Friday, so i would guess at least another day or so.
<ikt> cheers :)
<Phlosten> I think I am going to blow away this Windows 7 install and load up 64bit Ubuntu instead
<Phlosten> windows 7 not working with my Belkin flip kvm anyway
<ikt> :/
<Phlosten> windows 7 forces DDE or whatever it is, the belkin flip doesnt pass this info, so my monitor resolution becomes unavailable
<Phlosten> handy hint, to burn cd the cd must be in the correct cd drive
<Phlosten> high speed cd burn fail...next
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to set "Open Terminal" when i right click on the desktop on 10.10 ?
<ikt> kaushal, as an option?
<ikt> or as in, the moment you right click terminal opens up
<kaushal> ikt: as an option
<kaushal> like the default is open gedit file
<kaushal> for example
<ikt> hrmm good question
<ikt> kaushal, have you tried nautilus actions?
<kaushal> ikt: how do i use it ?
<kaushal> I did added Nautilus Action Configuration
<kaushal> but its not so user friendly
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> http://www.foogazi.com/2007/11/05/adding-shortcuts-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu/
<ikt> http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/add-shortcuts-to-right-click-context-menu-in-ubuntu/
<ikt> looks like it's the only way
<ikt> kaushal, now you've got me trying to do it :P
<kaushal> ikt: it doesnot work :/
<ikt> :/
<ikt> i'm trying to get this to work in natty
<kaushal> ok
<ikt> i've got it working in nautilus
<ikt> but not on the desktop :/
<ikt> this is just impossible
<ikt> kaushal, would it be ok if it is in a sub menu ?
<ikt> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3083307&postcount=10
<ikt> works
<ikt> but it's in a sub meni
<ikt> what's everyone up to?
<Phlosten> ikt: trying to take over the world again
<head_victim> ikt: just about to head to bed, I trust I'll see you tomorrow night though?
<ikt> yeah, I'll be online, going to talk to class teacher tomorrow, should only be an intro class, not to important
<Phlosten> now making a cup of tea
<head_victim> nisshh: you going to be around tomorrow night at 6pm WA time?
<nisshh> for the meeting? yes
<head_victim> nisshh: cool just checking, hadn't spoken to you in a while I don't think
<Phlosten> so 10pm NSW time then?
<nisshh> head_victim, im at home almost all the time now, since i didnt get accepted into tafe this semester :|
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> Phlosten: no, we moved it forward an hour to be 9pm NSW time to be more accomodating
<Phlosten> nisshh: booga
<nisshh> ive been very busy getting into shape, etc
<Phlosten> oh yeah, we are +11 with DST
<head_victim> Yeah it was decided to give it a try and see if it helped the turnout
<nisshh> head_victim, the new time is no issue for me, even if i had tafe, i would get home 2 hours before the meeting started, so its cool
<head_victim> Cool, just hoping it gets more people from the daylight savings areas involved.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> head_victim, get everyone to move to WA, problem solved :)
<head_victim> Hah speaking of which I hope you're not involved with the fires? I saw some southeast of Perth and I recall you were somewhere south of Perth?
<Phlosten> I'd prefer to stay in this country, rather than move to Perth ;)
<nisshh> head_victim, nah, the fires are right in south perth and im 90 minutes south of perth
<nisshh> Phlosten, lol
<head_victim> nisshh: ah ok I didn't see any scale on the map so I thought I'd check.
<nisshh> yeah
<head_victim> Anyway, I have to be awake at some god awful hour now that I'm back at work so I'm going to run away now, cheerio.
<nisshh> head_victim, did i tell you i just got a digital TV finally?
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> gnight :)
<head_victim> nisshh: woohoo :D Welcome to the new age :D
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> i feel modern now
<head_victim> I have no digital tvs, only set top boxes.
<head_victim> All the TVs in this house are CRTs. 
<head_victim> And now I'm really going, night all
<ikt> laters
<sagaci> email for meeting tomorrow night
<ikt> nisshh, are you watching qanda?
<nisshh> ikt, am i watching what?
<nisshh> what is qanda?
<ikt> http://www.abc.net.au/tv/qanda/
<nisshh> ikt, my net is slow, which channel is it on?
<nisshh> and what is it about?
<ikt> which city are you in?
<ikt> it starts at 9:30 local i think
<nisshh> oh right
<ikt> 9:30est
<nisshh> yeah, it just started here then
<nisshh> but i cant get ABC2 or 3
<nisshh> i have a crappy arial
<nisshh> im assuming its on ABC2
 * nisshh checks
<sagaci> kinda of a boring ep
<nisshh> uh, no, it must be on ABC2
<nisshh> all i have is news on ABC1 currently
<sagaci> it just finished
<nisshh> oh right
<sagaci> on abc1 in nsw
<nisshh> oh ok
<nisshh> it must have finished here too
<ikt> sagaci, really?
<ikt> I thought it was pretty good
<ikt> not as much bickering as I thought it would
<ikt> but I was mainly hoping for nisshh to see it because of what they said about the wikileaks guy
<sagaci> 50% was random crap about floods and levies, the remaining 50% random bites of minor topics
<sagaci> prefer it when they get decent answers and cover 5 to 6 issues well
<ikt> hrm
<ikt> I thought they covered it quite well
<ikt> you can't just go and tax a mining industry
<ikt> and force them to change their ways
<ikt> if Australia wants to reduce its usage of coal and other major polluters it has to do it by itself
<sagaci> it's not just about Australia's usage of coal
<ikt> go on...
<sagaci> well regardless if Australia stopped using coal *tomorrow*, they're still going to dig it up at the same rate and sell it o/s
<sagaci> and burn it
<ikt> indeed
<ikt> however Australia would be off the hook climate change wise, and could suggest to other countries to follow
<ikt> depending on how buggered the country is
<sagaci> sif anyone will do anything about it
<sagaci> i'm no climate scientist
<ikt> yeah I don't know anyone who is :(
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-08
<sagaci> blahdeblah: ping
<blahdeblah> sagaci: pong
<sagaci> are there ubuntu layards for purchase?
<sagaci> lan*
<blahdeblah> Not that i know of, but i'm no expert...
<sagaci> and so was it $3 for each sticker set?
<blahdeblah> sagaci: Did i send you some already?
<sagaci> no
<blahdeblah> If it's just one set inside a CD, it's $1.20
<blahdeblah> But i'm running very low now - will have to check with head_victim to see if there are any more hanging around.
<sagaci> yeah, ok. what about postage
<sagaci> hey, could we hold my topic til around 8:30pm aest?
<sagaci> sorry
<sagaci> nevermind, time zones screwing my head over.. i'll be there in time
<head_victim> Hah it's ok, I understand your time zone pain :/
<Phlosten> no, yes, maybe, pizza, coconuts....bing...zipp....ah....pop....zing
<nisshh> ikt, are you all set for the meeting? you have a majority of the topics after all
<ikt> nisshh, all set?!
<ikt> probably not, it's just a few discussion points and i'll see where we go from there
<nisshh> ikt, oh right, so you didnt actually have anything to say you just wanted to be the one to bring up the topics and get credit for it, right...
<head_victim> I'm just hopeful we get more people along holding it earlier :)
<Phlosten> i declare shinnanigans!
<ikt> nisshh, credit for what?
<nisshh> head_victim, that wont help much if we dont get much discussion *shrugs*
<nisshh> ikt, nvm
<ikt> nisshh, if you want to talk about the topics you can if you want?
<dns-xo> so when is the meeting?
<nisshh> ikt, no, im good, thanks
<nisshh> ikt, im just chairing, i no longer take part in discussions actively
<nisshh> didnt you read my mail to the list?
<ikt> why?
<nisshh> ikt, personal preference
<ikt> ah yes
<ikt> I just checked your email then
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> ikt, consider me the neutral 3rd party in the meeting
<ikt> yeah nps :)
<nisshh> :)
<head_victim> dns-xo: 30 mins or so?
<nisshh> head_victim, its 40, going by my clock
<nisshh> dns-xo, ^^^
<head_victim> elky: is there some sort of appropriate licensing we should use for the Artwork wiki page? I've had people ask about reprinting the cards you designed so I thought if we could add a note about licensing that would make it clear?
<Phlosten> head_victim: I would image something along the lines of CC license
<head_victim> Phlosten: yeah cc-sa?
<Phlosten> wasnt there some change to the wiki that basically stated everything fell under a certain CC license....
<head_victim> Phlosten: madly looking now
<Phlosten> although if you look at the bottom of the wiki page layout it says copyright canonical now
<head_victim> http://www.ubuntu.com/legal is as close as I can get
<Phlosten> found this online: http://www.stefanoforenza.com/ubuntu-wiki-lock-in/
<head_victim> Maybe we should just skip the Artwork page and upload directly to spreadubuntu.com
<Phlosten> you could place on wiki, but I would tag it with appropriate license
<Phlosten> otherwise it appears the matter is quite fuzzy
<elky> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2007-September/009231.html leads to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/License?action=show&redirect=Licence which leads to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiLicensing
<head_victim> So https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WikiLicensing/TeamWiki is relevant to us
<elky> yes
<head_victim> Appears to only be a discussion at this point
<head_victim> CC-BY-SA sounds like a good one though
<elky> then take it as the same as https://help.ubuntu.com/community/License?action=show&redirect=Licence
<head_victim> So I might add a link to that in the introduction to the artwork page so everyone is clear and can be sure
<Phlosten> they have picked CC-BY-SA, just some further discussion regarding relicensiing
<elky> Yeah, there's oddly enough legal implications about licencing stuff as something when it was created before the date of licence choice.
<head_victim> Note added - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Projects/Artwork
<head_victim> I'm still thinking I might just link to the poster sized one because it kinda makes the page HUGELY wide.
<ikt> nisshh, damn you
<ikt> you've made me think I've gone about this all the wrong way
<head_victim> There's a wrongway?
<ikt> maybe
<nisshh> ikt, what?
<ikt> I duno, we'll find out tonight :D
<nisshh> huh?
<ikt> your email
<nisshh> what about it?
<ikt> it sets a precedent
<ikt> a not very good one
<nisshh> i assure you, you have not gone about this the wrong way
<ikt> =)
<nisshh> ikt, that email was my own thoughts, if anyone takes anything out of it, then thats just stupid
<ikt> welllll kind of
<ikt> it sort of fits in with a lot of other stuff
<ikt> which when viewed all together
<ikt> looks not so good
<nisshh> ikt, can you pm me after the meeting? i wish to talk about this
<ikt> sure :)
<nisshh> thanks
<head_victim> I disagree with nisshh's thoughts on the outcome but yeah, for another time I'd suggest.
<ikt> blahdeblah, my stickers still haven't arrived :(
<ikt> I assume they got stuck in Adelaide traffic
<nisshh> head_victim, im not surprised, i never expect people to agree with me :)
<head_victim> Evening jellyware 
 * nisshh waves to jellyware
<jellyware> hey head_victim 
<jellyware> hey nisshh 
<dns-xo> adelaide has traffic?
<nisshh> head_victim, we should kick this off in a minute
<head_victim> nisshh: anytime now is good for me :D
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> lets start then
<nisshh> #startmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting started at 04:01. The chair is nisshh.
<MootBot> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<nisshh> who is here?
<ikt> o/
 * ikt whistles
<sagaci> presently present
<nisshh> head_victim, dns-xo, jellyware, elky?
<ikt> heya sagaci :)
<blahdeblah> MootBot obviously doesn't understand timezones
<jellyware> i'm here
 * head_victim waves
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> not many then
 * blahdeblah waves
<nisshh> first topic
<sagaci> agenda
<blahdeblah> First time in ages i've actually made it to the meeting!  Do i get a prize?  :-P
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Details on how LCA2011 went
<MootBot> New Topic: Details on how LCA2011 went 
<nisshh> head_victim, go for it
<nisshh> blahdeblah, no :)
 * blahdeblah sulks
<head_victim> Well for all who have been hiding under a rock for the last 2 months the details are all now available here 
<head_victim> [LINK] https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane
<MootBot> LINK received:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LCA2011Brisbane 
<head_victim> I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who attended and made the day as successful as it could have been considering the last minute venue changes, etc.
 * blahdeblah downloads elky's report
<nisshh> sucks that i couldnt be there
<head_victim> I think we did have an impact on some people and I think we did raise awareness of the team.
<elky> it's in simple language for distribution to non-native-english-speaking teams
<head_victim> And I'm sure we all got a good chance to say Gday and put faces to names, etc.
<blahdeblah> yeah - that part was really god
<blahdeblah> good
<dns-xo> it was fun
<head_victim> Now what I would like to do is to make sure we don't just leave it at a count of one open day for the year.
<blahdeblah> dns-xo won an XO!  :-)
<dns-xo> :)
<head_victim> I would like to think we as a team could hold more of these throughout the year in different locations
<nisshh> head_victim, you mean a meetup?
<jellyware> I like that idea
<head_victim> nisshh: both meetups and stands at public venues.
<nisshh> oh right, yep
<blahdeblah> Is that part of this agenda item?  I have some more input on that, but should we leave it until a different topic?
<nisshh> head_victim, i dont know what other events we could do stands at though
<head_victim> I will be working towards putting up a wiki "howto run a conference" so to try and make it easier for others to set them up locally
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Sounds good
<head_victim> sorry not hwoto run a conference, but howto run a booth in a public venue.
<nisshh> heh
<nisshh> sounds good
<jellyware> nice
<blahdeblah> we knew what you meant... :-)
<head_victim> And that way I can list the resources we as a team now have.
<head_victim> By resources I mean posters and stuff, they have been laminated so can be used multiple times just need to pay for postage
<nisshh> head_victim, maybe link it to the projects page or something
<Phlosten> potential suppliers of resources etc
<nisshh> make it easy to find, etc
<Phlosten> bribes help
<head_victim> Yep, so once again, thanks all for your help. I think that's me covered unless people have questions?
<Phlosten> I would like to extend a big thank you to head_victim for his work on the open day stuff, it was teh awesome! and also organising the dinner during the week of LCA
<blahdeblah> From the perspective of the conference overall, there was great feedback in general
<blahdeblah> I was part of the volunteer team, and i had a great time helping out
<blahdeblah> I wish i could do it more often!
<nisshh> head_victim, anything to add about the Open Day itself?
<nisshh> there is a subtopic on the meetings page
<jellyware> thanks to head_victim too for distributing the unused cds.  appreciated
<head_victim> jellyware: glad you can use them, they are the only thing we have that really have an expiry date of sorts
<Phlosten> the open day stand was great. a lot of the other 'stands' were very slap dash last minute stuff, was good to see professional looking posters etc
<blahdeblah> Yeah - it would be great if we could get those CDs out & about before they're useless
<nisshh> head_victim, ok, that everything then?
<jellyware> i will put a note on the mailing list later if anyone wants one for free...
<Phlosten> my only suggestion was that maybe at the open day next year we focus on displaying something in particular that Ubuntu does. that demonstrates well
<nisshh> ill take that as a yes
<head_victim> If anyone has any other ideas as to what groups could use a large number of Ubuntu CDs I'm all ears.
<head_victim> Phlosten: good idea.
<head_victim> nisshh: take it away :D
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Getting an Australian forum added to: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=183
<MootBot> New Topic: Getting an Australian forum added to: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=183 
<nisshh> ikt, shoot
<ikt> ok!
<Phlosten> as an example, this year the openSUSE people were focusing on displaying their build system
<blahdeblah> nisshh: back up a bit
<elky> Phlosten, most of that was generated by the LCA printer asploding mid-run. Most of the 'slap dash" stands were supposed to have a1 or thereabouts prints of branding etc.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, what?
<blahdeblah> I still have about 20 or so CDs left from the box head_victim gave me
<nisshh> blahdeblah, post it to the mailing list
<blahdeblah> OK
<Phlosten> elky: ah rightio, didnt catch that, but it was good that head_victim had the posters pre-organised before that week
<nisshh> maximum amount of people will hear about it then
<nisshh> ikt, alright, go for it
<ikt> alrighty, most of what I'm saying will tie into the next topic
<ikt> anyways I was going over some ubuntu auish stuff
<ikt> managed to download the entire mailling list archive
<ikt> and saw it was a wee bit more active in the past
<elky> Phlosten, being local helps that lots ;)
<ikt> there was even a discussion on having a forum
<ikt> which was shot down because people like the mailling list
<ikt> as a very active ubuntuforum goer, I see a lot more australians there than I do on the mailling list or in this channel
<nisshh> ikt, i do remember that
<blahdeblah> ikt: interesting.
<ikt> I have run into people in real life who use ubuntu every day and are on the ubuntuforums, but haven't heard of this loco
<Phlosten> elky: maybe there is a suggestion for the LCA people for next year....place request for orders of posters before the LCA week, open day people can pick them up during the event
<elky> Phlosten, LA *owns* a large format printer.
<ikt> I briefly last year put a message in my forum sig to advertise the ubuntu au 'group'
<blahdeblah> I hate web forums with a passion - does ubuntuforums.org have a mail or newsgroup gateway?
<ikt> which is disabled atm because of forum hardware issues
<ikt> no blahdeblah  :(
<nisshh> blahdeblah, dont think so
<blahdeblah> Pity
<elky> Phlosten, it got lost thanks to the floods. They then borrowed one last minute from somewhere and one of the 8 heads blew. It won't work with 7 heads. Spare heads were hard to fish for ;)
<ikt> What I'm trying to get at is that it's not really aimed at you
<ikt> It's entirely possible to have people on the mailling list and on the forums
<ikt> and I think the 2 of them can help each other to a degree
<blahdeblah> indeed
<sagaci> meeting still on?
<ikt> looking at this: 
<ikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamHowto#Web%20Forums
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, up to agenda item 2
<nisshh> ikt, you want to attract people on the forums to the loco who dont know about it, correct?
<ikt> yes in general
<blahdeblah> ikt: Are those forums only available to official LoCos?
<ikt> I don't believe so
<blahdeblah> Cool
<nisshh> ikt, have you made any headway in trying to get us a subforum on there?
<Phlosten> I would support a subforum
<jellyware> I setup a forum using php bb the other day.  really easy
<head_victim> [LINK]https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingForum doesn't mention it has to be an approved team
<MootBot> LINK received: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingForum doesn't mention it has to be an approved team 
<nisshh> well, the forum the loco would get would be a subforum inside the loco part of the forum
<blahdeblah> can you get it to email you when there's a new topic?
<ikt> yeah, but the reason I ask about it being a sub forum
<elky> Phlosten, which would take it up to 4 seperate communities we need to maintain
<nisshh> blahdeblah, there are some email options yes
<ikt> it because we automatically gain membership access that everyone on the forum already has
<elky> the channels here, the lists, the google group forum and the ubuntu forum
<ikt> I wouldn't mind modding it if need be, going over other sub forums
<head_victim> ikt: I assume you are offering to help out with the admin background stuff if need be?
<elky> currently mails to the list go to the google group forum, so there's less duplication when it comes to announcing stuff
<ikt> yeah definitely
<blahdeblah> I would use ubuntuforums.org if it we had a fairly low-volume forum and the system emailed me when there was a new topic, and also emailed me replies on threads i had participated in.
<head_victim> Ok, how much of a type of forum is the google group thing?
<ikt> not like a forum at all
<head_victim> blahdeblah: you can sub to threads if you want
<blahdeblah> head_victim: It's just a mail<->web<->newsgroup gateway
<ikt> and it splits us off from the main ubuntu forums 
<Phlosten> elky: the google groups is just a gateway to the mailing list right?
<elky> Phlosten, it's a forum-like interface for it
<elky> AFAIK
<Phlosten> who set it up?
<ikt> blahdeblah, I do believe you can do this on ubuntu forums, at worst an rss feed
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Yeah, but i want it to *automatically* subscribe me to threads i've commented on, and otherwise only bother me when there's a new topic
<blahdeblah> ikt: RSS is not even close to an option
<Phlosten> and does it get used?
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: anyone can set it up
<blahdeblah> It's bi-directional
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I think it's a tick box when you add a reply
<elky> yama did but he's pulled out of managing it. head_victim has mod of it currently afaik
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: So you can post on either one
<head_victim> elky: yeah I check it semi -regularly to ensure new members are not spammers
<ikt> blahdeblah, I really quite certain you can set that up
<blahdeblah> I'm not sure how talking about Google groups is that relevant to this topic.
<ikt> I had an issue where I was 'subscribed' to many active threads and it destroyed my mailbox, I don't think that will be an issue with the au sub forum though
<elky> blahdeblah, it's a forum that already exists.
<elky> that's how it's relevant.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I was just asking how muhc like a forum it is
<Phlosten> the only thing I would add would be it might still cast a barrier to entry for some people, that are confused about the group<>mailing list integration
<blahdeblah> elky: I thought the topic was getting us more visible on ubuntuforums.org
<nisshh> to save a large amount of time from being argued away, who is for having the forum and who is against?
<ikt> +1 ?
<Phlosten> isnt there a vote thingo?
<nisshh> do we want a vote now then?
<head_victim> I'd be willing to try it out for a while and see how it goes?
<sagaci> [VOTE]
<MootBot> sagaci, Only the meeting chair can do that
<nisshh> sagaci, hehe
<elky> blahdeblah, and i thought it was "lets get an ubuntu-au sub forum" 
<blahdeblah> I'm definitely not against it.  I just don't expect i'll use it much.  But that's not a vote against.
<ikt> nice try sagaci :D
<blahdeblah> who's chair - nisshh?
<nisshh> blahdeblah, yes
<nisshh> ok, lets vote
<Phlosten> if the effort required to set it up is minimal and there is someone willing to look after it, if it does indeed need looking after, then there could be value in doing it
<sagaci> yeah i was just seeing what happens when you do it
<bwright> Hello.
<ikt> blahdeblah, yeah exactly, that's what I'm thinking, I don't really see a down side to it, even if it doesn't get used much
<blahdeblah> ikt: agree
<blahdeblah> ikt: You volunteering to monitor it?
<ikt> sure :)
<head_victim> +1 on the basis it actually becomes useful we can always ask for it to be closed if it's a real issue.
 * blahdeblah waves to bwright
<nisshh> [VOTE]Should we set up a sub forum on ubuntufoums.org?
<MootBot> Please vote on: Should we set up a sub forum on ubuntufoums.org?.
<MootBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1/-1/+0 in the channel, private votes by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0  to MootBot
<MootBot> E.g. /msg MootBot +1 #ubuntu-au
<ikt> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from ikt. 1 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 1
<blahdeblah> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from blahdeblah. 2 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 2
<Phlosten> I would probably browse the forum regularly if I knew it was there
<elky> -1 it's fragmentation of an already fragmented community
<head_victim> +1
<nisshh> +0
<MootBot> +1 received from head_victim. 3 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 3
<MootBot> -1 received from elky. 3 for, 1 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 2
<MootBot> Abstention received from nisshh. 3 for, 1 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 2
<sagaci> +0
<jellyware> +1
<MootBot> Abstention received from sagaci. 3 for, 1 against. 2 have abstained. Count is now 2
<MootBot> +1 received from jellyware. 4 for, 1 against. 2 have abstained. Count is now 3
<bwright> Ah meeting I randonly turned up to again!
<Phlosten> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from Phlosten. 5 for, 1 against. 2 have abstained. Count is now 4
<head_victim> bwright: indeed :D
<nisshh> ok
<dns-xo> +1 but i do not have time to read it myself
<MootBot> +1 received from dns-xo. 6 for, 1 against. 2 have abstained. Count is now 5
<nisshh> [ENDVOTE]
<MootBot> Final result is 6 for, 1 against. 2 abstained. Total: 5
<blahdeblah> elky: If ikt is right and there are lots of .au people there who don't know about the team, then i see it as an opportunity to bring more people in.
<Phlosten> I can volunteer to moderate along with someone else
<nisshh> ikt, are you willing to get in touch with the forum people and organize it then?
<ikt> can do :)
<head_victim> From the looks it needs to come from elky 
<bwright> There is a team now o.O
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah probably
<ikt> bwright, we grow up so fast :)
<blahdeblah> bwright: please explain
<nisshh> ikt, they might need elky to be a part of the organising (she is team contact)
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCreatingForum states the team contact needs to be the one requesting it on the forum.
<nisshh> head_victim, oh right
<nisshh> elky, you willing to sort it out then?
<bwright> blahdeblah: /s/o\.0/\?/
<head_victim> It states that only 2 people can mod but doesn't state it has to be the team contact that mods
<ikt> I'm sure they can have more mods
<elky> head_victim, yeah, it's crippled and messy. yay fragmentation
<blahdeblah> bwright: regex not found
<bwright> blahdeblah: s/\///
<head_victim> ikt: nope, states max of 2
<head_victim> elky: supposedly a hardware upgrade in the winds somewhere?
<elky> they're using proprietary forum software
<elky> head_victim, that's not going to change the licence of the software.
<ikt> I'm confused
<blahdeblah> It's not like we can affect that choice
<head_victim> Ah I was referring to the recent crippling of some areas of the forum 
<nisshh> ok, so i guess if elky doesnt want the forum, we all have to go without
<bwright> I have grown fond of the mailing list.
<elky> nisshh, whaaa?
<head_victim> nisshh: ?
<ikt> bwright, yeah I like the mailling list, I don't want the mailling list to go away
<bwright> I disagree with forums as well why not just add a wiki page showing people how to use mailing lists.
<ikt> I just want to open shop in the ubuntuforums
<nisshh> elky, you voted -1 and dont wish to fragment the loco further, so i assumed you dont want a forum
<blahdeblah> bwright: i agree, but some people like it
<ikt> bwright, because you're looking at the wrong people
<bwright> o.0 I get 500 emails a day I guess.. :/
<head_victim> nisshh: the team contact has to request it doesn't mean they have to be over the moon for it.
<elky> nisshh, so?
<nisshh> elky, and your the only one who can request one, so if you dont, we all miss out
<bwright> Filters :)
<elky> nisshh, who the heck said that?
<nisshh> elky, nvm, ignore me
<elky> I think I will if you're going to kick me in the face like that.
<sagaci> nisshh, i think you just overreacted to the -1 vote
<blahdeblah> elky: nisshh is just asking if you're ready to put aside your objections and request it.  You've not indicated as yet that you're willing to do anything about it.
<nisshh> sagaci, no, i abstained, i dont give a crap
<bwright> We should just get a bot to feed the RSS of the forum into the mailing list.
<bwright> Some forums have that set up anyway
<nisshh> blahdeblah, thankyou, thats exactly what i was trying to say
<bwright> But then again ick it would be messy as hell.
<blahdeblah> bwright: That sounds like a recipe for disaster
<bwright> Indeed.
<ikt> bwright, you're confusing the issue
<ikt> the 2 can help each other
<ikt> they don't have to joined at the hip[
<elky> blahdeblah, wait what? I've missed something here. When did I get given the option to veto the whole team?
<ikt> to be*
<ikt> if you want to visit the forum cool, if you want to use the mailing list that's cool to
<nisshh> elky, it says on the wiki, only you (the team contact) can request a forum
<bwright> Well I have been reading a normal phpbb3 forum for the last 6 years at least once a week so I don't really care.
<ikt> all the main annoucements will be on the mailling list
<blahdeblah> you didn't, but nisshh is asking for an affirmation that you will request the forum
<elky> nisshh, and what makes you think I would veto the whole team?
<blahdeblah> elky: The fact that you haven't said a good word about it during this meeting
<nisshh> elky, nothing, i originally asked you for an answer so we could move on
<nisshh> but now we just wasted 10 minutes arguing
<nisshh> because you thought i was kicking you in the face
<blahdeblah> nisshh: clearing up misunderstanding is not arguing
<elky> blahdeblah, i'm not obliged to say anything good about something that has no redeeming features. I signed a code of conduct though, which obliges me to respect the team vote.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, point taken, wasting time all the same
<ikt> elky, will you help me setup the forums?
<ikt> sub-forum*
<sagaci> so what's happening
<elky> ikt, sure.
<ikt> great!!!
<blahdeblah> \o/
<nisshh> ok
<nisshh> can we move on or do you have more to say ikt?
<ikt> nope that's everything and a bit I think
<nisshh> ok
<head_victim> Sounds like we'll set up the sub forum and see how it goes :)
<bwright> I remember this discussion like a year ago lol. We take our time to get things done lol
<Phlosten> ikt: I'll help out where needed to, if it needs moderation or such
<nisshh> [TOPIC]Making 2011 the year for re-approval
<MootBot> New Topic: Making 2011 the year for re-approval 
<nisshh> ikt, go for it
<ikt> ok so
<ikt> with the sub-forum thing, the main point being more visible
<ikt> I went over this thingo
<ikt> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-au/2010-May/006166.html
<elky> bwright, this discussion was two years ago when nobody around was confident the person running the forums was past being prone to shutting the forums in to maintenance mode whenever he got in a mood.
<ikt> would it be possible to setup a wiki page or a goal or
<ikt> anything really
<ikt> to maybe go through each of the points in that email
<ikt> and address them appropriately
<blahdeblah> ikt: agree.
<bwright> elky: That is why I like the mailing lists.
<dns-xo> we are listening for ideas, there is a page of ideas and this meeting to discuss them
<Phlosten> ikt: sounds good
<ikt> dns-xo, I don't want to rush this :P
<head_victim> ikt: I'd suggest a sub page of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Re-Approval would be a good place for it
<nisshh> ikt, neither do i want to die of old age before we get it sorted :)
<blahdeblah> ikt: I personally think we've covered suggestions 2 & 3 in that email pretty well (where 2 ~= /^Consider revising .*/ and 3 ~= /^Holding regular meetings .*/)
<bwright> Yes I agree with head victim
<ikt> yup
<bwright> Make a wiki page go nuts.
<ikt> we are moving along quite fast, the LCA was brilliant
<blahdeblah> agree
<ikt> I just want to ensure we can maintain this speed
<elky> ikt, so who am I supposed to request as moderators then? I log in to the forums maybe once a year.
<nisshh> elky, ask on the mailing list
<bwright> elky: RSS was made for this issue :)
<head_victim> I use check them semi-regularly, but I think Phlosten was also offering to help
<ikt> yep
<ikt> me and Phlosten 
<blahdeblah> bwright: enough already!
<ikt> we both visit quite often, I'm on there pretty much every day
<elky> nisshh, right, i'll ask the mailing list for which *two* people want to be given god powers on a subforum. I see no harm in that whatsoever...
<blahdeblah> haven't we already got them?  ikt & Phlosten
<nisshh> elky, ...
<elky> Do we have a cage I can use for eliminating the weaker applicants?
<blahdeblah> :-D
<head_victim> Phlosten: you're fairly regular on the forums?
<Phlosten> to be honest I havent logged in there in a while, but I certainly browse around a bit
<head_victim> Ah k I mainly search it for issues for helping others out
<bwright> blahdeblah: RSS is a perfectly valid way to collate forum updates.
<blahdeblah> bwright: I
<blahdeblah> bwright: I'm not disputing that - i just think we need to move past it and stick on the new topic
<ikt> ^
<elky> Phlosten, mods need to be actually active. I know we have one staffer who floats around. Vantrax. But I dunno if he'd want to have the honor.
<ikt> If I setup the wiki page
<ikt> and talk to maybe the group of us on what possibilitys we have and where we can go
<ikt> then suggest the mailling list get involved
<ikt> my biggest issue by far
<ikt> is the distraction of former members
<ikt> who take away our attention from gaining new members
<bwright> Define a former member.
<blahdeblah> ikt: I honestly think that that is no longer an issue
<head_victim> ikt: I'd like to think we've gotten over the previous antagonist.
<blahdeblah> bwright: look back through the mailing list archives
<elky> Yeah, lets not give that any more airtime than it's already had.
<blahdeblah> elky++ - don't give it oxy
<blahdeblah> oxygen
<ikt> ok that's fine then :D
<head_victim> Sounds good
<ikt> I'll talk to a few people, see if we can get this thing rolling
<mark_> Hello all
<bwright> Yo
<blahdeblah> hi mark_
<blahdeblah> I reckon we need to get moving on their first point - leadership.  I would like to nominate head_victim for team leader.
 * ikt is running out of breath trying to keep up
<sagaci> blahdeblah, isn't that AGM material
<blahdeblah> sagaci: We have an AGM? :-)
<Phlosten> there is an AGM?
<head_victim> Ok sounds like we have a sub forum thing as a go, is there a next topic?
<ikt> yeah
<blahdeblah> head_victim: We're already on the next topic - re-approval
<ikt> making this year the year we get official status back
<elky> blahdeblah, seconded! head_victim!
<nisshh> ikt, we are already on that topic :)
<ikt> head_victim, you've fallen behind! try to keep up
<ikt> i'm ahead of you all \o/
 * head_victim has a belly full of dinner and can't run fast
<nisshh> ikt, anyway, whats next?
<ikt> that was pretty much it, we got over it pretty fast
 * blahdeblah wonders if that was such a good nomination if head_victim can't keep up with the topic... :-P
<ikt> going over the email
<ikt> point by point
<elky> Some of you already know, but I'm moving to NZ soonish, so we do need to get a new contact stat.
<ikt> stat as in now?
<Phlosten> I would support head_victim in that role
<bwright> So we can boot ya from the AU loco!
<elky> ikt, yah
<Phlosten> off the plank!
<elky> bwright, good luck on that.
<ikt> lol
<ikt> so how do we do this officially?
<simplechat> bwright, you do have a point
<nisshh> elky, do you want to sort this out now?
<Phlosten> officially for an unofficial group?
<elky> define:this?
<bwright> simplechat: I mean the name loco does imply that...
<blahdeblah> ikt: There's no official process when we have no official status
<sagaci> elky just needs to mail the ubuntu 14.04 gold DVD to head_victim 
<nisshh> elky, choosing a new team contact, now or later?
<ikt> blahdeblah, that doesn't sound right
<ikt> because if there's no official process what's stopping me from taking over the world
<elky> nisshh, depends how much discussion people think it needs, and with whom.
<ikt> *loco
<blahdeblah> nisshh, ikt: i think we need to give it some air on the mailing list rather than decide right here & now
<bwright> ikt: Police, Microsoft.
<elky> we could raise it on the mailing list, but it *would* start That Other Thing up again.
<nisshh> elky, i think the general consensus is that head_victim would be a good candidate
<blahdeblah> true
<ikt> ^
<bwright> ikt: I assume some form of council stands in the way.
<Phlosten> maybe semi-formalise the process, raise the need for leadership change on mailing list and see who comes forward/is pushed
<nisshh> but again, im not saying anything about that
<elky> bwright, nah, they have approximately a grain of salt's say in who we are represented by.
 * ikt was unaware of this
<blahdeblah> I agree with elky - if we bring it up there, it's gonna open a whole can-o-worms
<bwright> What so we have ubuntu-au-IRC-team?
<ikt> we're unofficial 
<bwright> That is like saying don't let people vote because we don't like what they say.
<nisshh> bwright, no
<bwright> Since everyone here is a head_victim supporter anyway.
<ikt> we're trying to get a response 'stat'
<nisshh> bwright, if you want to be team contact, just say so
<blahdeblah> bwright: I agree that we need to give it some air there, but i shudder to think what will happen when we do
<bwright> Not at all I am a head_victim supporter as it would imply.
<nisshh> its just that no one has suggested anyone except head_victim so far
<bwright> blahdeblah: I disagree I mean it is a leadership change mailing lists are still part of the community
<ikt> maybe give the mailing list a time
<ikt> set a deadline
<bwright> You can't just ignore them.
<Phlosten> vote pedro!
<blahdeblah> bwright: agree fully
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: vote Ron Paul!
<ikt> ron paul 2012
<ikt> anyways...
<Phlosten> if the mailing list is going to be part of the soon to be re-official group then it should be included now
<ikt> about us getting past those former members...
<bwright> Humor in an Ubuntu-au meeting is not parsed.
<head_victim> Well I like the idea of taking it to the mailing list with a "anyone object or have a better solution let's here it within X amount of time?" 
<ikt> ^
<blahdeblah> head_victim: yep
<nisshh> +1
<Phlosten> you are going to get brick walls, if you arnt prepared to deal with them there is no point going forward
<bwright> Give them 1 second to vote
<head_victim> Body language in IRC does not parse :/ We need to tag it all
<blahdeblah> :-)
<bwright> I don't support any tagging standard.
<ikt> o\-<
<ikt> bwright,  :(
<nisshh> ok, so we can take the to the ML then
<nisshh> ikt, whats next?
<ikt> yup, how long, 1 week ?
<elky> I suggest I mail the list saying that the members present for the meeting decided that head_victim shold be the new president of the world, any objectors to raise their reasons why or shut up forever.
<nisshh> elky, yep, do that then
<blahdeblah> <tag mood="only-half-serious">bwright: 1 second is not quite long enough - say 1 hour?</tag>
<Phlosten> elky: +1
<blahdeblah> elky++
<ikt> ++
<sagaci> good idea
<bwright> blahdeblah: XML YUK
<ikt> nisshh, just one thing 
<blahdeblah> bwright: :-)
<bwright> elky is a pointer why are you ++ a pointer :o
<ikt> "The number of active members of the team have been waning"
<ikt> where did they get this magic number from?
<bwright> That would explain the odd behaviour though.
<head_victim> ikt: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Re-Approval is where the numbers came from I think
<nisshh> ikt, its obvious, we have less than 10-15 at each meeting
<elky> I'm in like five conversations right now, hah.
<ikt> nisshh, how many did we have before?
<bwright> only 5?
<nisshh> ikt, no idea, i came along when there were maybe 20 active
<head_victim> <sarcasm> everyone msg elky and ddos her IRC </sarcasm>
<nisshh> lol head_victim 
<ikt> nisshh, 20 active in a meeting?
<bwright> CTCP ping attack is more effective.
<nisshh> ikt, i have no idea
<ikt> hrmm
<elky> ikt, active members is an odd thing in volunteer groups. Often you have your most active members when you have your least active period.
<nisshh> +1 elky
<elky> Everyone is "active" when they don't actually have to, like, you know. DO stuff.
<ikt> ok so how do we count our active members?
<ikt> based on how many people show up to meetings?
<bwright> We just fudge the numbers
<nisshh> ikt, anyone who regularly chats/contributes
<bwright> To make us look good
<head_victim> I had pondered the idea of having an expiry date on the launchpad team?
<blahdeblah> ikt: IMHO, there's not much point trying
<nisshh> there is no point keeping an exact count
<sagaci> i want to get involved with ubuntu-au this year
<Phlosten> well the forum will be a way to add extra active numbers
<ikt> yeah but how do we know when we have enough members
<blahdeblah> but not extra elkies ;-)
<ikt> to make official status
<head_victim> ikt: it's more about activity than numbers
<bwright> It is the internet gen up some keys and some usernames
<blahdeblah> ikt: I guess that's a question for the loco council
<nisshh> ikt, there is no "enough" its what the loco council decides is adequate growth
<bwright> boom we have 10,000 users.
<Phlosten> ikt: that page has number for mailing list subs, aim to increase it
<blahdeblah> bwright: :-D
<ikt> bwright, fantastic! we'll be official by the morn
<bwright> Well we can make it grow
<bwright> Who says that a bot doesn't have feelings.
<nisshh> ok
<ikt> Phlosten, so it's based on our mailing list subscribers?
<simplechat> lol
<simplechat> bwright, a bot with MPD, that is
<Phlosten> ikt: plus active wiki contributers, so aim to boost that too
<elky> waaaah. meeting exceeding one hour!
 * elky faints
<blahdeblah> bwright: Simmer down there, fella - you'll make all the suits nervous.
<ikt> I just don't want to waste time on other stuff if we're trying to get people to sign up to the mailing list in order to make the numbers look good
<bwright> That can happen
<blahdeblah> ikt: agree
<bwright> We could have a lot of subscribers tomorrow
<ikt> we want to show these loco people we mean business
 * ikt puts on a suit and tie
<blahdeblah> ikt: I think it's about quality, not quantity
<head_victim> ikt: I don't think any activity we do from here is "wasted" it's just a matter of getting things rolling.
<nisshh> +1 blahdeblah
<ikt> true
<nisshh> ok, that everything then?
<ikt> i'll talk to the loco ppls
<nisshh> we just hit an hour
<head_victim> sagaci: you had a sub point, anything in particular?
<ikt> see how we best gauge our activity levels
<nisshh> so we dont really want to be talking all night
<bwright> blahdeblah: What is wrong with a bot army to vote with my command?
<elky> I suspect we could apply for re-officialness any time from here in
<head_victim> Or has this last 20 or so mins been what you were referring to?
<sagaci> one second
<nisshh> ok
<elky> and I suggest you do so as soon as possible. At worst they'll tell you what you need to do next.
<blahdeblah> nisshh: If we're going to take elky's advice and tell the mailing list we've nominated head_victim as team leader, we could probably vote on that...
<blahdeblah> elky: agree
<nisshh> blahdeblah, no need, i think we all agree
<ikt> vote to make it official :P
<ikt> we're official
 * ikt still has the suit and tie on
<blahdeblah> nisshh: I just figured it would be nice to have it on record
<nisshh> blahdeblah, if you wish
<nisshh> [VOTE]head_victim as new loco contact
<bwright> I vote John Henry Eden as team leader.
<MootBot> Please vote on: head_victim as new loco contact.
<MootBot> Public votes can be registered by saying +1/-1/+0 in the channel, private votes by messaging the channel followed by +1/-1/+0  to MootBot
<MootBot> E.g. /msg MootBot +1 #ubuntu-au
<ikt> +3
<blahdeblah> +1
<ikt> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from blahdeblah. 1 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 1
<MootBot> +1 received from ikt. 2 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 2
<nisshh> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from nisshh. 3 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 3
<bwright> -+1
<jfer> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from jfer. 4 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 4
<Bulldog2010> +1
<bwright> +++++++++++++1
<MootBot> +1 received from Bulldog2010. 5 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 5
<nisshh> bwright, if you want to abstain its +0
<dns-xo> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from dns-xo. 6 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 6
<elky> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from elky. 7 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 7
 * blahdeblah wonders about all those lurkers - should we ping them to wake them up?
<simplechat> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from simplechat. 8 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 8
<bwright> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from bwright. 9 for, 0 against. 0 have abstained. Count is now 9
<head_victim> +0 not fair to vote myself up
<MootBot> Abstention received from head_victim. 9 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 9
<sagaci> Now this is from an end user perspective. I don't run servers or copy with dd, but I want to get involved with the community. I want ubuntu-au to spread out think of new ways to (well obviously) get users and hold events
<Phlosten> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from Phlosten. 10 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 10
<bwright> -1
<bwright> +1
<Fredlxiii> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from Fredlxiii. 11 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 11
<nisshh> bwright, you can only vote once
<elky> hahahhaa
<bwright> What is this!
<ikt> sagaci, vote :D
<elky> I CHALLENGE THEE, MAILING LIST. DEFY THIS!
<Phlosten> sagaci: and increase mailing list/wiki contributions, measurable numbers that can be used for re-approval
<blahdeblah> :-)
<sagaci> +2
<sagaci> +1
<MootBot> +1 received from sagaci. 12 for, 0 against. 1 have abstained. Count is now 12
<elky> bwahaha
<nisshh> [ENDVOTE]
<MootBot> Final result is 12 for, 0 against. 1 abstained. Total: 12
<bwright_> +1
<ikt> grats head_victim !
<simplechat> yep
<elky> bwright, BAD
<nisshh> bwright, and dont try and vote with another nick
<ikt> lol
<nisshh> smartass
<ikt> we are so official
<head_victim> Wow, thanks for the vote of confidence people.
<bwright> Meh half the people in this chat are my alter egos
<nisshh> ok
<simplechat> bwright, all hail bwright 
<sagaci> I mean I look at planet.ubuntu daily and see all the super cool things other teams are doing, packaging tute, bug jams, get togethers, installfests, release parties, anything to do with ubuntu
<blahdeblah> bwright: So i shouldn't bother trying to wake up bicranial, brendanpuck, cafuego, chesty, d1b, dns-xo, Fudge, Hew, iflema, jaredquinn, krups, lifeless, MaxEeePsycho, nae, praetorian, purserj, skwashd, tomaw, wgrant, yama, and YankDownUnder?
<blahdeblah> :-)
<sagaci> it feels like i need to get on a plane to get to any of this stuff
<head_victim> blahdeblah: that's just nasty.
<bwright> That is just rude
<elky> oh you didn't
<Phlosten> hmm
<Hew> blahdeblah, no you shouldn't
<skwashd> blahdeblah: FOAD!
<blahdeblah> Hey, it worked!  :-)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, that was rude
<skwashd> blahdeblah: don't *ever* expect help from me
<nisshh> pinging most of the channel
<blahdeblah> only the lurkers
<head_victim> sagaci: we did have kermiac trying stuff online but he has since dissappeared, if we were to get things going like bug jams and packaging stuff on IRC would that be useful?
<sagaci> oh, you guys are still voting
<nisshh> sagaci, no we arent
<elky> I think this is where I point at head_victim and laugh and say "they're YOUR problem now"
<ikt> miss you kermic if you're out there :(
<skwashd> if voting is still open .... +1 against blahdeblah's proposal!
<nisshh> elky, is that what you think of us all?
<head_victim> ikt meet sagaci, yet another person to help oyu on your bugjam quest :)
<elky> nisshh, when there's nickpinging, yes :P
<sagaci> well whatever, i think the most effective thing would be to get a bi-monthly or monthly podcast going. Do you know how I know about ubuntu-uk? through their podcast
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I think that's a pretty good idea - pity it dropped off
<nisshh> oh right
<simplechat> sagaci, yeah, that would be useful
<simplechat> makes it easier to pick up followers
<head_victim> sagaci: just needs someone to coordinate and get ideas, you volunteering?
<nisshh> name, i know thats you bwright i can see your hostname
<blahdeblah> anyone got the log bot URL?
<sagaci> syndicating on distrowatch would be idead
<sagaci> ideal*
<ikt> podcasting ain't easy :P
<Phlosten> regular podcasts are a serious commitment
<ikt> yeah
<sagaci> building a loco ain't easy
<Phlosten> and a much easier way to suck
<nisshh> blahdeblah, ill post it to the mailing list after the meeting
<ikt> you can't be like jono and just have a podcast one minute then not have a podcast the next
<sagaci> loco isn't something that you can half-arse, in my opinion
<blahdeblah> I like sagaci's idea - i was thinking about just that this morning while listening to another podcast
<bwright> Well
<bwright> We have been getting by that way
<head_victim> sagaci: I'd suggest setting up a wiki page and seeking input from others so you don't end up doing it all alone
<sagaci> i'm not suggesting Linux Outlaws, specials every week
<head_victim> Should be able to publish it on the ubuntu.org.au website to tie them all in together
<sagaci> just an audio feed from our clump of land
<Phlosten> has anyone tried web conferencing release parties?
<elky> did we close the meeting yet?
<simplechat> sagaci, can be done
<head_victim> Phlosten: other teams do it
<simplechat> the hard part is lining up useful speakers
<Phlosten> head_victim: nothing in Australia?
<simplechat> and topics for them to speak about
<blahdeblah> sagaci: I agree - just hearing someone's voice in a familiar accent is a good thing
<nisshh> elky, no, i assume this is still related
 * blahdeblah googles
<head_victim> Phlosten: not to my knowledge
<nisshh> if not...
<dns-xo> Phlosten does irc count?
<elky> nisshh, right, so I won't demand secretaries to write my emails for me yet, then :P
<nisshh> heh
<Phlosten> head the reason I ask is because there are only a few out this way, not enough for a raging awesome partay
<head_victim> Phlosten: I agree it's a good idea though, could even line up several so we can have multi feeds
<Phlosten> but it would be cool to hook up all the 2 or 3 peoples together, and record it, and be cool and stuff
<nisshh> Phlosten, you cant justify that, im the ONLY one in the whole of WA :)
<blahdeblah> Interesting - top hit on youtube when you search "ubuntu australia": http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzMS-jZlE0M
<sagaci> Phlosten, can't believe you'd put me down like that
<nisshh> right, offtopic now
<nisshh> [ENDMEETING]
<nisshh> fail
<nisshh> #endmeeting
<MootBot> Meeting finished at 05:17.
<ikt> failll
<sagaci> something like that, screencasts on the banner of ubuntu-au?
<ikt> can you cut that last bit out?
<nisshh> wow, why did everyone just go quiet? :)
<dns-xo> you
<sagaci> nisshh norris spoke
<nisshh> heh
<blahdeblah> sagaci: Chuck Norris? :-)
 * blahdeblah is busy looking for people who pod/screen cast Ubuntu in .au
<sagaci> yeah, but interchangeable
<dns-xo> screencasts and podcasts can be done. i've resisted the urge to start a podcast
<Phlosten> who does/did that ubuntu circle one?
<nisshh> bwright, DO NOT bring bots in here
<head_victim> dns-xo: resist no further, just get on the mailing list and start talking to others :D
<dns-xo> penguincentral, i have not seen him in irc for months
<bwright> nisshh: Just an indexed alternate avatar gee.
<blahdeblah> apparently purserj used to be involved in a Free Software podcast: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1035514
<blahdeblah> A bit over 2 years ago
<nisshh> bwright, whatever dude
<dns-xo> he has, it was good
<Phlosten> sagaci: purserj also did some podcasts for a while, not ubuntu specific though
<ikt> lets recruit him in
<Phlosten> *snap*
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: is there an echo in here? ;-)
<sagaci> is that that free software roundtable podcast
<Phlosten> blahdeblah: I was an interviewee in one
<bwright> I did podcasts for a while
<blahdeblah> cool!
<bwright> But on StarCraft 2.
<bwright> With Americans and Euro guys.
<blahdeblah> bwright: We bow before your awesomeness ;-)
<blahdeblah> Seem to be plenty of Ubuntu questions here: http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum/39
<bwright> Thanks I hosted the largest tournaments in the US for a bit as well :-)
<Phlosten> blahdeblah: I think the interview was about software freedom day stuff iirc
<sagaci> I could push for a ubuntu stand at UNE SFD
<sagaci> could/will
<blahdeblah> There are lots of people out there talking about Ubuntu in .au
<elky> head_victim, do you still have a pile of cool stuff you can send sagaci?
<dns-xo> you could also chat with the people in #oggcastplanet
<head_victim> elky: I'm sure we can send some stuff off
<Phlosten> sagaci: I took over a local mall and handed out oodles of Ubuntu CDs and ran Blender demos, was great
<head_victim> Phlosten: where is the website post with pictures and details?!??!
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: when was that?
<head_victim> That's EXACTLY the sort of thing we need to be doing
<blahdeblah> head_victim++
<sagaci> they had a bit of turmoil setting up a LUG at the uni, insurance and a proper space. The dude there was a bit shaky after getting a cold shock from the security/administration
<Phlosten> head_victim, blahdeblah : sept 2006 iirc, i had a website with details somewhere
<head_victim> sagaci: talk to LA about insurance.
<blahdeblah> cool
<head_victim> Phlosten: ah ok, well do it again :D
<sagaci> Phlosten, were the people generally Windows/Apple users or power users?
<Phlosten> sagaci: yeah, mostly
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Where was our time for bringing up non-agenda items?
<Phlosten> sagaci: LUGs can get insurance through LA
<blahdeblah> We need to talk to HUMBUG about getting together with them in Brisbane.
<sagaci> head_victim, never thought about that
<head_victim> blahdeblah: I was hoping to open lines of comms with Clinton but he is probably winding down or just ignoring me :D
<ikt> blahdeblah, you just found whirlpool?
<head_victim> sagaci: they offer it to other lugs without the infrastructure to do it themselves
<blahdeblah> ikt: of course not
<Bulldog2010> hey is there an Adelaide server
<blahdeblah> I was just googling for Ubuntu action in Australia and found lots
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: you mean a Ubuntu mirror?
<ikt> ah ok
<Bulldog2010> yes please
<ikt> which isp are you with?
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: internode is probably your best bet
<Bulldog2010> Adam
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: have a quick look over https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/LocalAptMirrors
<ikt> ahh
<ikt> adam internets
<head_victim> Bulldog2010: seems you should use the "filearena" one
<Bulldog2010> yea thanks just found it 
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010, head_victim: see also https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<sagaci> brb in 10
<Bulldog2010> is there a adelaide ubuntu community irc chat
<ikt> Bulldog2010, well there's you
<ikt> and me
<Bulldog2010> lol
<Bulldog2010> ok
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: you're in it!
<dns-xo> and me
<ikt> 3 adelaide people :D
<Bulldog2010> ok kool thought i was the onl 1
<blahdeblah> dns-xo: Since when did you move to Adelaide?
<Phlosten> quick. everyone, pretend to all be in SA
<Bulldog2010> born here
<head_victim> Phlosten: you're closer than I am?
<dns-xo> since i was born
<Phlosten> head_victim: still 11 hours from here, and the most boring drive evar!
<blahdeblah> dns-xo: Well, you never said *that* when we met in person!  :-P
<head_victim> Phlosten: and you're HOW many hours drive from here?
<Phlosten> must make a return visit to SA, the floreui penninsula rocks
<Phlosten> head_victim: 9-10 hours
<Bulldog2010> anyone got dreamweaver runnin on ubuntu
<dns-xo> the floreui penninsula does have a lug as well
<Phlosten> dns-xo: is that the one quail looks after/is in?
<dns-xo> no grant looks after it
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: no, but it might be possible through wine
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: But I don't know anyone running dreamweaver on Windows, let alone Ubuntu. ;-)
<Bulldog2010> na tried it  could not get it to work
<elky> nisshh, i think this is no longer meeting...
<Phlosten> dns-xo: i see, quail was doing the southern vales lug
<Bulldog2010> i did
<Bulldog2010> Sorry u guys havin a meetin?
<nisshh> elky, yeah, i ended it ages ago
<Phlosten> Bulldog2010: have you looked at the Wine compatibility application list?
<nisshh> well before Bulldog2010 came along
<elky> nisshh, it's hiding in scrollback, was just making sure ;)
<nisshh> elky, yep
<Bulldog2010> no ok will do
<Bulldog2010> i need a god wysiwyg editor for ubuntu
<Phlosten> Bulldog2010: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=183
<ikt> there isn't one really :/
<ikt> dreamweaver was a lot of fun
<ikt> but it was just terrible coding wise
<ikt> and like 6 years later I realise I didn't learn a bit of actual code
<ikt> so now I'm useless :o
<ikt> but I'm pro at dreamweaver
<Phlosten> is kompozer still around?
<blahdeblah> Bulldog2010: content management systems like Drupal and Wordpress and wikis like Mediawiki tend to be the way people do web sites these days.
<ikt> ohh
<sagaci> so for something like software freedom day, try to get a few stands up in various locations are file them under ubuntu-au if they're "marketing" ubuntu
<ikt> wordpress++
<ikt> whirlpool and adam internet
<ikt> http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?t=442899&#
<ikt> so many memorries
<ikt> memories?
<sagaci> [VOTE] decrease crap in meetings
<MootBot> sagaci, Either there isn't a meeting in progress, or there is already an active vote.
<head_victim> sagaci: or we can work with other local teams so we're not separate, just offer to help out from a ubuntu pov
<ikt> sagaci, you're a little bit late there buddy
<sagaci> nah, I just mean to file it under our activity as a unofficial loco
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah as long as members are there
<sagaci> ikt, not really trying to get a VOTE, but you know what I mean
<sagaci> yeah
<Phlosten> sagaci: thats where I love those business cards, hand one with every CD
<ikt> sagaci, no I don't?
<blahdeblah> Phlosten: I'm putting them in all the CDs i ship out.
<ikt> should we be more stricter?
<ikt> about topics etc
<Phlosten> blahdeblah: choice!
<sagaci> and it'll be 11.04 CD's... awesome
<head_victim> I love the concept and glad elky made them for us, my attempt was crap
<elky> hehe
 * elky has done design at tafe ;)
<elky> modules thereof anyway
<Phlosten> woo, someone learned somthing at a Tafe, nice!
<head_victim> I actually applied for a "engagement" position
<head_victim> so marketing and pr
<head_victim> will be interested to see how it goes
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Same company?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: gov job
<blahdeblah> scary
<head_victim> I've decided to basically stick to gov jobs only for now and see how that goes.
<head_victim> Pay is great and job security rocks.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: The super is good, that's for sure.
<head_victim> Would be a substantial pay rise if I get one of my "preferred" jobs but not loosing money on the other ones either which is good considering I"m leaving management for an entry level job
<Phlosten> head_victim: are there many temp ones advertised, in some areas temp stuff goes on forever anyway, just another note if you are avoiding them at all
<head_victim> Phlosten: yeah I'm slowly getting the hang of their searches
<Phlosten> time for a beer me thinks
<sagaci> oak chocolate
<sagaci> i just think of the IRC meeting logs that I've flicked through from last year, there was a lot of say but didn't seem to be as much do. I hope that changes this year
<Phlosten> sagaci: perhaps need to summarise the output of the IRC with things to do, who is going to do the, and by when
<blahdeblah> I trust nisshh will be doing that
<sagaci> deadlines
<ikt> more of them?
<Phlosten> and ownership of the issue
<ikt> launchpad is really under utilised
<ikt> it's great for things like this
<ikt> blue prints etc
<Phlosten> ikt: there is something to be considered
<sagaci> after being to my first LCA, I felt inspired to do something like head_victim did at the open day. even though I couldn't get to the open day, the photos were enough to want to do it somewhere else and talk to people about what keeps us at our keyboards fixing our systems
<sagaci> i like launchpad. too bad I can't code well enough to actually use it
<head_victim> sagaci: more than willing to help you get sorted if you like
<ikt> oh you don't need to be able to code well :D
<ikt> I can't code very well either
<ikt> I used it every day
<ikt> use*
<Phlosten> ikt: do other locos use it, ie examples?
<sagaci> yeah I mean I participate in a couple of bugs but that's about it
<ikt> I wouldn't say other locos, but other teams
<sagaci> head_victim, skype alternative?
<ikt> Phlosten, you know about ayatana?
<Phlosten> ikt: nope
<head_victim> sagaci: for? to help you set up?>
<sagaci> it's a good way to assign bugs and duties
<sagaci> like dholbach's done with the updated version of the packaging guide
<ikt> Phlosten, it's the big project canonical are working under to make the big changes to ubuntu
<ikt> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Ayatana <0
<Phlosten> i see
<sagaci> which will be a 2.0 version of the packaging guide that's too hard for newbs to understand
<sagaci> but still good
<ikt> they use launchpad for their mailing list, blue prints, keeping track of things etc
<sagaci> like assigning severity, responsibility, etc
<ikt> yup
<sagaci> head_victim, just in general. nothing frequent, just text is sometimes a barrier
<Phlosten> ikt: will have to dig into it a bit more
<sagaci> but IRC is fine if that's what you prefer
<head_victim> It's a good organisational tool, wiki is a good collaboration tool and mailing lists are a good communication tool :D
<head_victim> sagaci: ahh ok yeah that sound goo
<ikt> good? it's the best organisational tool I've ever seen
<ikt> that might be because I'm not privy to many peoples organisational tool's :/
<head_victim> I'm not sure where the forum fits in yet but willing to see how it goes
<ikt> think of it as an internet lca stand
<ikt> there can be some small discussions there, and if we get some more people interested, so much the better :D
<ikt> btw does anyone have the log for the meeting or should I just copy paste and link on my site?
<head_victim> ikt: there will be one sent to the mailing list
<head_victim> nisshh: did you want to tee that up or should I?
<nisshh> hmm?
<nisshh> head_victim, oh the meeting logs?
<head_victim> The wiki tidy up and the mailing list logs
<nisshh> if you have time that would be great
<nisshh> im just afk a bit
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries will do it before bed
<nisshh> thanks heaps
<head_victim> ikt: will be on the mailing list and wiki before tomorrow morning :D
<ikt> sweet
<ikt> I'll pop a message on ocau
<ikt> I might even email jeff waugh
<ikt> btw if you're realllly bored download the entire mailing list archive
<head_victim> Hah I've read a lot of it
<Mbaggs> anyone know of a good beginners html tutorial
<Mbaggs> think it might be better to hand code instead
<dns-xo> just go to a page and view source
<ikt> http://w3schools.com/html/default.asp
<ikt> w3schools helped me quite a bit
<Mbaggs> thank mate
<ikt> :)
<ikt> brb dinner
<dns-xo> i keep a tab on the w3c specs to see if they have anything interesting as well
<Phlosten> is there a quick way to disable the indicator applet, I find it very annoying
<Phlosten> uninstalling indicator-applet and co should do the trick
<Mbaggs> next question 
<Mbaggs> what is the best html editor for a beginner on ubuntu
<sagaci> Mbaggs, you can just use gedit, it has syntax highlighting
<sagaci> otherwise there's bluefish
<Mbaggs> ok thanks
<sagaci> Mbaggs, notepad++ if you're on windows
<Mbaggs> get outa here windows sux
<Mbaggs> excuse the french
<dns-xo> gedit or any basic text editor is useful, best if it has syntax hilighting ie a different color for tags etc
<head_victim> Question for you southerners, when does daylight savings end?
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Official Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC  ||  Next Team Meeting: Tues 08/03/2011 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings || Team home: http://ubuntu.org.au  ||  #ubuntu-au-chat now open for non-ubuntu discussions!  ||  Mailing list: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/MailingLists
<dns-xo> run from the op
<sagaci> like april
<head_victim> sagaci: ok just checking, sounds like 2000 gmt+10 seems to work better
<sagaci> whatever, whatever gets more keyboard-bashers to the meetings
<Phlosten> Mbaggs: bluefish is really nice to use
<Mbaggs> ok load it now thanks
<head_victim> nisshh: I will be available according to my roster for the 8th March as well or if you want to chair again, just let me know what suits
<sagaci> ubuntu software centre so nice to guide people to install software
<sagaci> don't you think the search is a big weird, like in detail/list form
<head_victim> I'd never opened it until just now
<sagaci> well i have to admit i've more of a apt-get guy but it's great if you're lazy
<head_victim> I use synaptic if I need a gui
<dns-xo> and if cannonical does not require copyright assignments it might come to all distro's
<sagaci> i think it's awesome for the windows power user to require some software on linux to just be able to run software centre and find stuff with ease
<head_victim> Yeah I have pointed people in it's direction before just never looked myself
<sagaci> if I were a new ubuntu user, i know i'd rather the software centre than sudo apt-get install awesomepackage-dev
<nisshh> head_victim, i should be available any day, unless i go out to a party or BBQ or something
<sagaci> but since i've been shown the matrix, I can't go back to the old ways
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries, we can suss it out closer to the date to make sure if you like, just writing a quick email to the list and will then add the meeting to ubuntu.com.au and loco.ubuntu.com
<nisshh> head_victim, ok, generally i get very short notice from my parents if the whole family is going out, and i dont keep a calendar or diary of sorts, but i tend to just make room when needed
<head_victim> nisshh: no worries, I just write it up in evolution and sync it to my phonew
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> i really should start keeping a calendar or something, events do clash sometimes for me
<nisshh> :)
<sagaci> priorities, nisshh, priorities
<nisshh> sagaci, exactly :)
<nisshh> sagaci, its rediculous sometimes, i usually only get like an hours notice if we are going out
<nisshh> so i usually have to drop what im doing and leave
<nisshh> like last holiday
<sagaci> set up a pidgeon box outside your room and require a 24-hour notice for eviction
<head_victim> nisshh: you need a family calendar, I told my parents when I lived at home it needed to be on "the calendar" (in the kitchen) at least a week beforehand or I couldn't be assured of making it.
<nisshh> we went away for a week and i didnt get told until 2 hours before we left
<nisshh> freaking insane :)
<nisshh> sagaci, lol
<nisshh> head_victim, yeah
<head_victim> nisshh: also means you can add in the stuff you want to be at so your parent's know what's going on 
<nisshh> very true
<nisshh> head_victim, i also think having a calendar would help me plan better, do you find it helps you?
<head_victim> Yeah, I have EVERY birthday I need to know about in it as well as my work roster
<nisshh> yeah
 * nisshh looks at command line calendar apps for linux
<nisshh> *evil grin*
<dns-xo> cal or something like that
<head_victim> blahdeblah or any other drupal expert in here still? I was wondering if we were able to feed an iCal or RSS feed into the events on the ubuntu.com.au site?
<head_victim> The logic is loco.ubuntu.com can shoot off rss or ical and would mean I only have to update 1 place every time instead of 2.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: If you're looking for Drupal experts, you've come to the wrong man
<nisshh> dns-xo, yeah
<head_victim> blahdeblah: well by expert I meant "knows more than me" which I guess could be kinda anyone.
<nisshh> head_victim, nope, i barely even know what drupal is :)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I don't know of a way to do that, but you could search for plugins at drupal.org.  If you find something suitable, we can ask them to get it installed.
<dns-xo> i think you need to manually build an ical file, nothing seems to support all programs well
<nisshh> blahdeblah, who's server is the website running on btw?
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Canonical's
<head_victim> nisshh: canonical I believe
<nisshh> oh ok
<blahdeblah> nisshh: s/who's/whose/
<blahdeblah> "who's" == "who is" :-)
<nisshh> blahdeblah, grammar nazi! :)
<blahdeblah> Grammar Nazis of the world, unite!
<nisshh> heh
 * blahdeblah heads off to bed, another apostrophe abuse averted
 * head_victim unties I mean UNITES
<head_victim> Night blahdeblah 
<blahdeblah> night guys
<head_victim> For those of you wanting to "spam" (I mean social network wise) the next team meeting either http://ubuntu.com.au/node/80 or http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/team/13/detail/ should do it ok as well as https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings (they all point to each other anyway). I realise it's a bit convoluted but I'm trying to work in with what the bigger plan is to migrate to the loco.ubuntu.com site.
<head_victim> So for now I'm going to update all 3 places and see hwo it ends up.
<nisshh> head_victim, you do realise that IRC is technically a social network as well, right? :)
<head_victim> Ah crap, it's not node 80, the first link should be http://ubuntu.com.au/node/82
 * head_victim slaps himself
<nisshh> heh
<head_victim> nisshh: it's as close as I get to social networking and yes, I've just spammed here :D
<nisshh> hah, i knew it! :)
<head_victim> Anyway, I think I should head off here before I turn into a pumpkin, good night all
<sagaci> morning
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-09
<blahdeblah> head_victim: I hope you don't mind if i change your links in http://ubuntu.com.au/node/82 to real links. :-)
<ikt> ugh
<ikt> waking up with a headache is the worst
 * blahdeblah rubs ikt's back and offers him some virtual coffee
<blahdeblah> ikt: Hopefully you'll get some stickers today and that will cheer you up
<ikt> oh yeah !
<ikt> heh
<ikt> it has arrived!
<ikt> yesterday apparently except when I was out and someone else grabbed it and put it aside somewhere -_-
<blahdeblah> ikt: In good nick?
<ikt> yeah perfect :)
<ikt> cheers !
<blahdeblah> bewdy
<ikt> $512.41 owing
<ikt> someone at vodafone has screwed something up big time
<ikt> do I call now while absolutely fuming or cool down?
<blahdeblah> cool down
<ikt> I'm so sick of vodafone
<mhall119> head_victim: I'd encourage you to add your meeting agendas in the loco-directory itself, rather than the wiki
<mhall119> it'll allow for more re-use of that data in the future, and your using it now will help us improve this feature
<mhall119> also, hi elky 
<mhall119> if anybody has questions about the loco-directory, all of the developers (including myself) hang out in #ubuntu-locoteams
<mhall119> and thanks for using it
<head_victim> blahdeblah: as to mhall's queries just so you know they're right but I just wanted to start the idea slowly before dumping it on people (I'm still working it out myself as well)
<brez> hrm!
<Phlosten> indeed
<brez> Yello
<sagaci> Evening
<ikt> a little bit quieter than last nice 
<blahdeblah> ikt: s/nice/night/  ???
<ikt> yup
<ikt> alt tabbing around to many places at once :X
<sagaci> Yes
<blahdeblah> :-)
<blahdeblah> head_victim: ping
<Sydney6> hi
<blahdeblah> Hi Sydney6
<Sydney6> hi
<Sydney6> can u please help me on how to Join Australian channel?
<blahdeblah> You've already done that!  Here we are.
<Sydney6> is it..
<Sydney6> i want to join Gay Sydney
<Sydney6> channel
<nisshh> oh
<nisshh> Sydney6, give me a sec
<blahdeblah> No idea, sorry.  This is Ubuntu Australia.
<blahdeblah> Try using /list to see a list of channels
<nisshh> blahdeblah, ah no, that is a bad idea
<blahdeblah> nisshh: How so?  I do it all the time.
<nisshh> blahdeblah, im surprised you havent been klined, read the freenode website...
<Sydney6> what?/
<Sydney6> i am new to this
<Sydney6> hey can anyone help me .. what does this mean -- you need to be identified with services
<nisshh> Sydney6, i cannot find a sydney australia channel for gay people (no offense, i have nothing against gay people) :)
<nisshh> Sydney6, that means your using someone elses nick and need to pick another one with this command: /nick nick_you_want
<blahdeblah> nisshh: Not necessarily - it might just mean that you're not authenticated to nickserv
<Sydney6> so what do i need to do..
<nisshh> blahdeblah, if it says you NEED to be, your using anothers nick
<nisshh> Sydney6, i just told you, run this command: /nick nick_you_want
<Sydney6> where in this room
<blahdeblah> sonu12: Regardless, it seems that nisshh is right, and there is not a specific channel on freenode that meets your requirements.
<nisshh> sonu12, thats it
<sonu12> mm
<nisshh> sonu12, the closest i could find is ##Gay
<sonu12> how do i connect to irc
<blahdeblah> but that doesn't have many people
<nisshh> and no, i dont know if that will be what you want
<blahdeblah> sonu12: You are already connected
<nisshh> sonu12, your connected to IRC already
<blahdeblah> sonu12: to join a different channel, run /j #channelname
<nisshh> blahdeblah, its a new channel according to my search
<nisshh> blahdeblah, /j is an alias, not all clients have them
<nisshh> use /join instead
<sonu12> i tried.. i get message..
<nisshh> which is?
<sonu12> you need to be identified.
<nisshh> yeah
<nisshh> its a channel flag
<nisshh> you need to register your nick
<nisshh> one sec
<nisshh> sonu12, see here: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<blahdeblah> sonu12: You might also try #gaygeeks - they might be able to point you in the right direction
<sonu12> thanks.
<sonu12> this is where i tried to enter and i get this message..
<sonu12> anyways i am currently in Sydney and u guys..?
<nisshh> opposite side of the country
<sagaci> Nsw
<elky> sonu12, what message did you get?
<sonu12> you have to identify
<elky> !register
<lubotu2> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<elky> that information will help you register and identify
<ikt> heh
<ikt> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=711h25l8EjQ&feature=related
<ikt> ahaha
<ikt> it all makes sense
<nisshh> i have that episode on my hard drive ikt :)
<ikt> I wish I could watch the full episodes
<ikt> but I just can't do it 
<ikt> they have moments of brilliance but they're a bit to far apart
<sagaci> What's that
<nisshh> The IT Crowd sagaci
<nisshh> TV show
<nisshh> i have the first 3 seasons here
<sagaci> Ah ok
<sagaci> ...
<ikt> hmmm
<sagaci> Midnight
<head_victim> blahdeblah: pong
<head_victim> blahdeblah: just leave a msg, email or pm me if you like, I will be back this afternoon after 3pm
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-10
<blahdeblah> Does anyone know the name of the CLI utility that lists available Windows hosts on the local LAN?  I thought it was lmhosts or something like that, but apt-cache search gives me nothing of that name.
<blahdeblah> For the record, it was nbtscan - thanks to the kind folks in #linux.conf.au
<Fudge> has anybody ever installed hp proliant tools on ubuntu? im not sure how to do it and install the right things to slow the fan speeds down
<blahdeblah> Fudge: i haven't, sorry.  I would have thought that there would be a BIOS setting to control that and Ubuntu would not have to touch it.
<Phlosten> Fudge: does HP support linux on your particular server model?
<Phlosten> Fudge: been here? http://h18004.www1.hp.com/products/servers/software/ubuntu/index.html
<Phlosten> looks like they have a repository you could add you your source.list
<Fudge> sorry Phlosten  was afk
<Fudge> i think its a dl380 off top of head and its controlled via software
<Fudge> i have an hp iso to work on it but not sure what to do 
<Fudge> that sounds awesome
<Fudge> which link is it under sorry
<Fudge> oh think i got it :4
<Fudge> nope cant see it
<Fudge> well, hear it
<Fudge> now to configure it lol
<sagaci> compiling from source?
<Fudge> this is what i did http://www.craighoffman.com/2010/06/debian-ubuntu-repository-for-hp-proliant-insight-manager-tools/
<Fudge> i couldnt find the stuf fon the other resource Phlosten  showed me the url for. but then again i may have jsut missed it as i am blind and am speech user
<Fudge> i did notice when putting a soundcard in the machine that it doesnt like the fans wen toff their heads loL
<ikt> bleh @ doing maths :/
<ikt> heya sagaci :)
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-11
<sagaci> hi
<ikt> heya sagaci 
<sagaci> how are you
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-12
<MoLE_> bug 715438
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 715438 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "hermes-I wireless interface will not associate with open access point" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/715438
<MoLE_> how to progress to triaged?
<MoLE_> everyone seems asleep in #ubuntu-bugs
<elky> MoLE_, wait for people's weekends to be over?
 * MoLE_ waits patiently.
<Phlosten> hmm this mac keyboard does not appear to have a numlock key, can you turn on numlock at CLI?
<sagaci> hi
<Phlosten> ah, there is a numlock key on the mac keyboard, it is called 'clear', go figure
<Phlosten> hey sagaci 
<sagaci> what's happening
<Phlosten> waiting for a stack of photos to upload, damn async connections :P
<sagaci> 100kb up?
<Phlosten> would be very handy to have 6Mb up too
<Phlosten> about 1Mbit up atm
<sagaci> kB*?
<sagaci> kk
<sagaci> i get about 3Mbit up
<Phlosten> ~90KB/s
<Phlosten> are you on ADSL?
<sagaci> adsl2
<sagaci> 992.5 i think
#ubuntu-au 2011-02-13
<sagaci> hey
<sagaci> hi
<head_victim> Gday sagaci 
<sagaci> what's happening
<head_victim> Just submitted my first job application in about 15 years
<head_victim> You?
<sagaci> trying set up a blog
<head_victim> I don't have enough stuff interesting to say to write a blog.
<sagaci> neither do I but it'll fill in five minutes here and there
<head_victim> I've often considered it so I could write up things I've done so if I need to do it again I have it online to check with
<sagaci> and just "won" an opensuse t-shirt
<head_victim> Haha yeah I saw that, not sure I'd fit a medium though and it's not my wife's style
<sagaci> neither would I but I have a student interested in FLOSS that would appreciate it
<head_victim> Ah fair call.
<sagaci> in primary school, learning logo and python
<sagaci> wish I had that kind of a brain back then
<sagaci> not that I do now
<head_victim> They'll be more developer skilled than I am :/ I just wish I had of realised I liked IT before I did a Psychology degree.
<sagaci> yeah but I think there'd be a lot of crap you'd have to study for an IT degree
<sagaci> take most of the fun out of it
<head_victim> Yeah I would have done it though, would be better suited to jobs I'd enjoy more than I'm doing now
<sagaci> i just took one of the units from the comp faculty. the Unix/Linux environment... took all the exercises and exams and tried to work through it
<Phlosten> head_victim: you are not alone, there are huge amounts of uni graduates these days that end up working in entirely different industries
<Phlosten> we make kids pick their careers far too early in life
<head_victim> Phlosten: Oh I'm currently using my degree, that's not a problem, I just wish I could have done it combined with something IT so I could be where I want :D
<Phlosten> and work experience placement does not seem to be valued as much anymore
<head_victim> That's because we're all too money focussed
<Phlosten> indeed, which is sad, because a fulfilling career is not just about money
<sagaci> fulfilling career... rm -rf'ing the main server on your last day of work
<Phlosten> firefox seems to crash a hell of a lot under Ubuntu, guessing it is most likely the Flash plugin, but still very annoying
<head_victim> I keep crashing the pdf plugin
<head_victim> Doesn't open the file, if I quit an dsave all tabs and then re open it works
<head_victim> caryb & blahdeblah & any other Brisbanites - I'm in preliminary talks with someone who cold emailed me off the wiki I think. They are a student at a public high school and have floated the idea of Ubuntu-AU coming to do a talk. I have given them a few things to think about as to what they want from us but would you be interested in coming along for this sort of thing? Obviously date and time tbc.
<blahdeblah> Where is it?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: actually looks closer to caryb than you or I, Dakabin appears to be just past Kallangur and Petrie. Maybe I can see if jfer is interested as well. 
<head_victim> Although I'd be willing to carpool people if that were a better option
<blahdeblah> Well, let me know what you come up with.  If it's a Friday i might be able to come.
<head_victim> I've just put to them they need to decide what sort of information they want from us, I've suggested an installfest for the IT class
<head_victim> I also need to know what suits them best, either after school, during school, or on the weekend.
<head_victim> But I think it's too good an opportunity to turn down.
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Absolutely.  If i can make it work, i will.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: cool so if I'm trying to guide them to a timeframe fridays work for you? How about weekends or weeknights?
<blahdeblah> head_victim: Some weeknights & Saturdays can work for me - just depends on how much notice i get.
<head_victim> blahdeblah: no worries, I'm waiting for them to get back to me now just thought I'd get what sort of an idea I could so I could work out a time where more than just me can go
<head_victim> I'm fine for talking and doing but when it comes to technical stuff I don't just know it off the top of my head, I need to look it up.
<sagaci> hi
<caryb> Jared, I can do that if you want. Dakabin is 15 mins from me
<head_victim> caryb: sweet, figure if we have a team of 2 - 3 it will work great
<caryb> no probs:-)
<head_victim> Is there a "better" time of the week for you? Just if they start talking times and days I'd like to get a general feel of what does and doesn't work
<caryb> 4th fri night of the month is out other than that is ok
<caryb> I can do daytime during the week to
<head_victim> Ok cool. Well if anything does eventuate I'll try to aim for probably a friday if possible, seems to suit us all as long as I don't have a shift on
<caryb> I need to by a new Ubuntu polo shirt
<caryb> would almost be better to get them made locally
<head_victim> I think I would prefer one of the new branded ones as well
<head_victim> It would be 30 bucks each if we both got one and combined postage
<head_victim> Not sure it's much cheaper
<head_victim> It's about 32 just for the shirt and postage
<sagaci> the meerkat ones?
<head_victim> Nah the polo's, like what I'm wearing in the open day photos but with the new branding logo
<sagaci> got a link handy?
<head_victim> http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=648
<sagaci> ah right, i'd rather one of them than the meerkat shirts
<head_victim> Yeah, they don't date as easily, unless they change the branding again (which they did 2 months after my other polo arrived)
<sagaci> i just prefer the plain look
<caryb> thats the shirt
<caryb> I don't a shirt alligned to a release 
<elky> I think the re-branding has been a much bigger thing than they expected, so I don't think it's something we'll see again for quite a while.
<caryb>            ^ want
<caryb> would be good to get one with the AU logo but that is not possible
<elky> Sure it is. We're perfectly able to walk in to any embroidery and have it done.
<caryb> do we get the official shirt & add our bit, or start from scratch elky?
<head_victim> Is it acceptable to get the official ubuntu stuff embroidered as well?
<caryb> great minds think alike.... Lol
<head_victim> Haha, rivers have polo shirts for 4 bucks each atm..............
<elky> So long as you're not using the logo for commercial purposes, you're entitled to get the official ubuntu logo too.
<head_victim> Ah well, we should drum up an order on the list.
<elky> Take in the shirt and plonk down two pdf files. I want that on that sleeve, and this on the other. Thanks!
<sagaci> rankings on the shoulders
<sagaci> ubuntu sergeant, ubuntu corporal
<sagaci> no, not really
<elky> head_victim, i'd be careful with that to be honest. It's not a cheap venture to get them done.
<head_victim> elky: I was just think we could order what people pay for.
<elky> yes, but this will involve taking money up front and hoping the people who paid have a reasonable concept of patience.
<sagaci> get some decent fabric, i don't want it crapping up within a few washes
<sagaci> 30-40 a shirt?
<sagaci> probably easier to go via the official merch store, if enough people ordered
<caryb> I myself prefer to buy through Canonical so they make some profit
<elky> head_victim, using something like one of the online stores would be better.
<elky> sagaci, you'll struggle to get them to make special things for you.
<caryb> I have a vested interest in keeping them viable
<sagaci> blahdeblah, shirt order from Canonical, viable?
<elky> sagaci, you're talking polos, more than that for two pieces of embroidery on a small-run (less than hundreds)
<sagaci> like little circle of friends logo, yeah
<elky> sagaci, well these guys were talking about having the ubuntu-au dot-art logo too.
<sagaci> ahh
<sagaci> drives effort and price up
<caryb> if someone is getting AU polo I'm interested
<sagaci> just stick a business card on the pocket
<sagaci> i'd prefer polo from ubuntu store
<elky> head_victim, caryb there's also places like zazzle.com.au which can do stuff and post it for nil profit to yourself
<elky> hence fitting the trademark guidelines
<head_victim> I'm shooting an email to some people to see if it is viable.
<sagaci> -au shirts?
<caryb> Polos starting at:
<caryb> $47.45
<caryb> @ zazzle.com.au would be cheaper to get the Ubuntu one & add our logo
<head_victim> I'll let you know what ballpark figure they come back with for 2 logos and supplying the shirt
<blahdeblah> sagaci: I'm 0 for 1 with orders from the Canonical store, so asking me whether it's viable is probably not the best idea... ;-)
<head_victim> Won't know until we ask I guess. If it's $50 I'm probably going to just buy a 30 dollar shirt from canonical and leave it at that
<elky> geez, zazzle is not the way to go for embroidery. they insist on "converting" it. So the simple circle of friends logo will cost $66 to set up.
<sagaci> rip off
<elky> well i can see their logic, but yeah.
<head_victim> Yeah to do it right isn't cheap
<sagaci> i'll get two shirts from the canonical store
<elky> head_victim, depends *how* really
<head_victim> But I've emailed a local embroidery store and will see if it's worth persuing.
<elky> head_victim, promo places are also an option.
<head_victim> My wife suggested them (it's who they refer people to, she works at a quilting store)
<head_victim> http://www.mtgravatt.embroidme.com.au/
<elky> head_victim, http://www.printapromo.com.au/uniforms-and-clothing/custom-polo-shirts/mens-unisex seems to have sensible minimums
<head_victim> Ah yeah the embroid me don't have a minimum numbe rjust no idea about pricing
<head_victim> You can order just one if you want
<elky> yeah, but if that one is $70, then they can go jump :P
<head_victim> Yep but you have to email for a quote, I gave an indication of 10 - 20 shirts
<head_victim> ANd they're just up the road so organising it is easy :P
<head_victim> They look like they use the same tshirt suppliers though. Gives us a good idea how much we should be looking at though
<sagaci> are you hell-bent on getting -au shirts?
<elky> head_victim, or how much they'll be ripping you off :P
<elky> sagaci, yeah
<head_victim> sagaci: not "hell-bent" but if I'm going to be buying a shirt anyway and it won't cost much more for an -AU one then why not is my theory
<elky> I'm sure it'll be fine though, and local would be better than having to pay postage twice.
<sagaci> yep
<sagaci> i'd like to know the final design would look like
<sagaci> but hard unless a prototype is made
<head_victim> Well yeah that will be the next fig... I mean decision ;)
<head_victim> I figure whoever organises it is probably most likely the one taking the final call on it as they'll be putting in the work
<Fudge> good morning
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-07
<sagaci> hmmm, probably a good decision to drop kubuntu as an official distro
<blahdeblah> For Linux Australia members: http://lists.linux.org.au/pipermail/linux-aus/2012-February/019398.html
<blahdeblah> BTW Linux Australia membership is free
<head_victim> sagaci_: it's no less official than xubuntu/lubuntu/studio it's just they aren't commercially supporting it anymore.
<elky> well, that and it doesn't have a dedicated paid developer anymore
<head_victim> Yeah sorry, that's what I meant about the commercial support
<head_victim> Makes sense to pick your focus if it's not working out to the desired goals
<head_victim> I honestly didn't even know they paid someone to support the KDE side of things until it was said it's not going to anymore
<elky> there was more than riddell at one point iirc
<elky> so, this has been coming for a while now
<sagaci_> head_victim, wasn't sure how to word being deflated from Official-Canonical to official-community-recognised
<head_victim> Pure gold - http://pthree.org/?p=2199
<nicksydney> hello all
<nicksydney> first timer in the channel here :)
<nicksydney> just found the site https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam
<sagaci> hi Nick
<head_victim> nicksydney: welcome :)
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-08
<jaddi27> sagaci, 'Undo trash' -> should this be 'Undo move to rubbish bin', or 'Undo delete'?
<sagaci> I'd go undo delete
<sagaci> or the former, both are fine but undo delete is shorter
<head_victim> sagaci & jaddi27 - what about "restore from rubbish bin"
<head_victim> ?
<jaddi27> head_victim, That could be alright. It needs to have Undo i think though, as it is a '_Undo ...' string
<head_victim> Ah fair enough
<jaddi27> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/nautilus/+pots/nautilus/en_AU/+translate?batch=40&show=untranslated
<sagaci> jaddi27: not necessarily, the _ is just an accelerator
<sagaci> a keybind
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah but don't you have to make sure you don't double up on them?>
<sagaci> so _Restore
<jaddi27> yes, i that is what i was worried about
<sagaci> not always
<jaddi27> i think nautilus would have a _R already
<sagaci> I've filed bugs for double accels and it's OK for certain things
<sagaci> it doesn't have to be on the R
<head_victim> Hmm how about "Restore from Rubbish Bin (_Undo)"
<sagaci> could be Res_tore
<head_victim> Or even R_Ubbish Bin ?
<jaddi27> Would people be expecting _U for undo?
<sagaci> R_ubbish Bin :)
<sagaci> undo is usually Ctrl+Z
<sagaci> depends what context
<jaddi27> Yes, I am not sure where it is going to be
<sagaci> if you're in the rubbish bin and you're right clicking items to restore, then restore from rubbish bin sounds right, rather than if it's a menu item from Nautilus Edit, that's a bit different
<jaddi27> can you see it at all in nautilus in precise?
<jaddi27> I am not running precise to look for it
<sagaci> I can check later
<jaddi27> Ok. I will leave those strings for now until we work out the context
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-10
<lo33_odt_readonl> I have a .odt file that wont let me edit it. using LibreOffice 3.3.4 on Ubuntu 11.04 Natty
<lo33_odt_readonl> i get the pop up "Readonly content cannot be changed. No modifications will be accepted
<lo33_odt_readonl> when i type
<lo33_odt_readonl> anyone?
<head_victim> blahdeblah: ping
<blahdeblah> pong
<head_victim> pm ok?
<blahdeblah> yep
<sagaci> jaddi27, ping
<jaddi27> sagaci, Hi
<jaddi27> Good to see that the column sorting on the translations page finally works, even if it is only sorting the rows on that page
<sagaci> under the Currently unused language packs, you wouldn't know how to get the latest (the top delta) language pack
<sagaci> from https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+language-packs
<sagaci> in the form http://launchpadlibrarian.net/NUMBER/*update.tar.gz
<sagaci> by determining the latest (highest number) through a bash script
<jaddi27> I could probably write a script to sort them out
<jaddi27> i am better with python than bash though, if that is alright
<jaddi27> or php
<sagaci> sure, it's just that I can do it manually but I'd rather have it done periodically and automagically
<sagaci> such as: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836445/
<jaddi27> i should be able to do one up. give be a bit of time to get it right though
<jaddi27> i have a script to get the number of untranslated and total strings as well, which i want to deploy to my website to have stats on translations
<sagaci> that's ok, no rush, it's just that the langpack are generated somewhat randomly and it's a guess as to when the next one is out
<jaddi27> ah, ok. it shouldn't take too long i think
<sagaci> and if you want to check for mistake strings, it's important that the latest pack is used
<sagaci> and is there some way to check if the remote file, +latest-language-pack has changed?
<sagaci> wait a sec, I'll try google first
<sagaci> while the url stays the same
<dns53> there is an option of wget to fetch if newer
<sagaci> ah yep
<jaddi27> that might do it then
<jaddi27> how is the latest unused pack different to the latest pack?
<sagaci> latest delta is a subset of the packages that have been changed since the last base pack
<sagaci> the latest unused is for merging with the deltas,
<jaddi27> ok
<sagaci> check once every 48hrs, download the latest delta if available, tar it up into a 8-9mb file and then upload the public server, rather than having to download both packs on different machines and chew through ~850mb each time
<dns53> isn't it in version control anyway?
<sagaci> no
<jaddi27> sagaci, I think I nearly have a working script. I will finish it off tomorrow and send it to you
<jaddi27> sagaci, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/836543/
<jaddi27> hope it works alright. you will need to install the python-beautifulsoup package before you run it
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-11
<jaddi27> sagaci, Did you get the python script last night?
<sagaci> yeah, I was about to say thanks but you'd gone offline by then
<jaddi27> sorry about that - i was really tired last night, and couldn't stay awake any longer
<head_victim> mmmm forum spam
<sagaci> head_victim: thought you would have been an admin
<head_victim> Nope, ikt and phlosten were appointed. 
<head_victim> You're only allowed 2 per sub forum and I'm not a forum regular.
<head_victim> dactyl
<head_victim> Heh nice name
<sagaci> has phlosten been around much, I've only seen him here once since LCA2011
<head_victim> Yeah it's been a while
<head_victim> We don't have heaps of activity there actually. I was hoping it would take off a bit more
<sagaci> irc for quick help, mailing list if you have heaps of time available
<ikt> head_victim: eh?
<ikt> forum spam?
<ikt> oh
<head_victim> ikt: I reported it and the user so it's all been fixed :)
<head_victim> I'm subbed to the entire au forum I think
<ikt> me to :D
<ikt> I didn't get a msg though
<ikt> sometimes spam is reported+deleted faster than the email server sends a msg
<ikt> I caught one msg but the spambot had spammed again shortly after
<head_victim> Yeah the user had only signed up that day and had 12 posts identical spam in multiple random threads.
<ikt> but the mods are really fast
<ikt> and yeah bit sad about pholston stopping his involvement
<head_victim> Fingers crossed he is healthy and well.
<head_victim> I meant to see if anyone bumped into him at LCA
<ikt> ah
<ikt> I was expecting it to be quite slow tbh
<ikt> I was expecting more of a place where we can sort of monitor things
<ikt> like a thread on wiki updating, a thread on different projects
<ikt> but as the mailing list is still heavily used it's not taken off so much, but that's fine, I'm just happy the forum is there
<head_victim> Yeah, I'm hoping we can try to get more real world events across the country to increase general participation. People converse more when they know others.
<head_victim> I'd be all for splitting up the loco into state based ones like the US and BR if we actually had activity in most of them, unfortunately that's a fair way off currently.
<ikt> yeah true :(
<ikt> the layout of australia works against us
<ikt> you have a lot of really small countries with tight communities
<head_victim> And the lack of population density ;)
<ikt> and massive countries with massive populations
<ikt> yeah
<ikt> little australia with tiny population and massive country
<head_victim> But yeah, we're working in Brisbane to get 3 monthly meets alternating between social and workshop type events.
<head_victim> I think that's an achievable goal for other locations as well.
<head_victim> Even if it's closely tied with other lugs.
<sagaci> head_victim: release, release, jam, open day
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah, we've discussed up here that we'd like to minimally conduct release party, workshop, release party, workshop, etc.
<head_victim> The installfest really wasn't a huge success but judging on feedback that's because a lot of people weren't looking to ahve it installed but wanted some help with something or other.
<sagaci> tbh, I can't wait until 12.04 is done... I've handed out cd's before but this release will be awesome
<sagaci> well it was your first one
<sagaci> then just do a help day
<head_victim> Yeah but we're going to brand it differently, something like "open day" or "workshop" rather than "installfest"
<ikt> yeah
<head_victim> Still do a very similar event though
<head_victim> We've learnt lessons on the first one as well about the location so that will help
<sagaci> what was wrong with the location?
<head_victim> we thought the CBD would be good as it's central but it meant users weren't able to bring in anything but laptops to work on
<head_victim> So easy parking is just as important as public transport.
<head_victim> So probably more like a shopping centre library next time.
<sagaci> what's a shopping centre library
<head_victim> Well the Brisbane City Council has libraries dotted around the place. We were using the one that was in their main library right in the middle of town. Next time we'll be looking for one that's co-located with a major shopping centre as it will have parking for people as well as close to public transport.
<sagaci> ah ok
<head_victim> And now we have the banners and tablecloths I'm willing to post around to other people running events as well (just need to work out how to afford it all, I'd probably pay one way as long as the recipient paid the return)
<sagaci> cost a bit for postage
<head_victim> Nah 10 bucks either way 
<head_victim> I just can't afford to be dumped with it all.
#ubuntu-au 2012-02-12
<sagaci> ubuntu-au meeting in around an hour
<head_victim> sagaci: I remembered to dent/tweet it this time.
<sagaci> I didn't remember to ML a blurb
<sagaci> I was going to last saturday but I rather do it on the monday of the week
<head_victim> My google calendar reminders are all over the place for the loco.u.c stuff
<jellyware> is there a meeting about to start>?
<sagaci> #startmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting started Sun Feb 12 10:01:19 2012 UTC.  The chair is sagaci. Information about MeetBot at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/meetingology.
<meetingology> Available commands: #accept #accepted #action #agree #agreed #chair #commands #endmeeting #endvote #halp #help #idea #info #link #lurk #meetingname #meetingtopic #nick #progress #rejected #replay #restrictlogs #save #startmeeting #subtopic #topic #unchair #undo #unlurk #vote #voters #votesrequired
<head_victim> Evening all
<sagaci> hi all and welcome to the February meeting for ubuntu-au
<sagaci> agenda -- http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/316/detail/
<sagaci> please say hi or something similar to register your attendance with the meeting bot
<jaddi27> hello
<jellyware> evening
<dns53> hi
<sagaci> #chair head_victim jaddi27 
<meetingology> Current chairs: head_victim jaddi27 sagaci
<head_victim> Gday caryb 
<caryb> Hi folks
<head_victim> We're just starting
<Bodman456> Hey all
<sagaci> hi Bodman456 
<sagaci> #topic Ubuntu Global Jam Events --head_victim
<head_victim> Good evening all, I just thought I'd take the opportunity to highlight the events already organised and try to drum up anymore events that could occur
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1500/detail/
<head_victim> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1463/detail/
<jaddi27> I have just set a time for the Wiki Jam, and am in the process of making a l.u.c event
<head_victim> are the 2 events so far registered, both by sagaci - nice work
<head_victim> jaddi27: ah good stuff
<jaddi27> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/JamsForPrecise
<head_victim> I know packaging and bug jamming have been popular ideas in the past. But these do require someone who does have a fair bit of experience in the areas
<sagaci> I'd like to see a few local events happen... I'm the better part of 300km from anything major so its a bit of a dwell to single-handed organise an event like this in a small town, especially when jams lend themselves to requiring decent internet access
<sagaci> and participants to have pre-knowledge on ubuntu-ish things
<head_victim> Maybe if someone has any decent LUG contacts it might be worth doing an integrated event.
<caryb> Our install fest was a great sucess
<Bodman456> Indeed
<head_victim> Yeah I wish we could time our inbetween release get togethers around UGJ but the timing is a little off everytime.
<Bodman456> :/
<head_victim> LUGs generally have monthyl or fortnightly meetings though so may be able to organise something together. 
<caryb> we used to meet in brisneyland 4 times a year 2 x releases & 2 x in between
<head_victim> If organisers can please remember to ping me a week or so out and then a day or so out I'll try to make sure we can twee/dent it as well to get some more exposure.
<Bodman456> I would love to have quad-monthly meets
<caryb> just social meetings
<Bodman456> Sounds good
<sagaci> I'd also like to see some kind of event happen in Melbourne/VIC or SA
<Bodman456> Just off-topic quickly - is there a LUG for Brisbane/QLD?
<sagaci> humbug
<dns53> is there anyone here from sa that wants to do something?
<head_victim> Bodman456: yes, HUMBUG and I've invited them to every event we've ever had.
<Bodman456> TYVM sagaci and head_victim
<caryb> we could have a wake for Kubuntu :(
<head_victim> caryb: hah I doubt much will really change for Kubuntu tbh, the dev they've had on it has only been part time for the last while anyway.
<head_victim> Ok, sounds good for a next topic, not sure who's it is
<sagaci> mine
<dns53> i had heard that there where 4 gnome devs and 2 kde devs (that was a few years ago)
<sagaci> #topic LoCo Self Health Check -- sagaci
<head_victim> sagaci: is there a guide for performing a self health check available online anywhere?
<sagaci> probably
<sagaci> a wild guess...
<sagaci> it's more of a thing of just discussing where we can go better at this stage
<sagaci> head_victim: is there anything on the wiki that needs TODO?
<head_victim> I think we are starting to do the online events well
<head_victim> Just need a better offline presence.
<head_victim> I think we do the global jams well online, we participate in classroom activites and we hold regular meetings.
<jaddi27> I think that the loco team has definitely improved over the past year
<sagaci> I think that is mainly remedied with events, such as your release parties and social events/workshops
<sagaci> but at this stage it is mostly NSW/QLD
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, we just need people around the place to organise them. It's well and good for one or two locations to do it we just need to foster the ability to do it around the country.
<sagaci> well actually, all... when it comes to offline events
<head_victim> Even if they're only social, that's not really an issue. It's about connecting people with similar interests. Once you get a group of people together with similar interests the workshoppy type things come easier because you have a group of functioning people
<Bodman456> And then they often bring in others
<caryb> so true
<Bodman456> slowly, but surely, growing the group
<head_victim> So I think even if all people try to do is ensure release parties are held in as many places as possible that is a good start.
<Bodman456> Until you've got this large group of people, all connected by a common interest
<Bodman456> head_victim: Public places are  agood place to hold events
<jellyware> have we moved to the last agenda item?
<head_victim> Release parties aren't that hard to organise really. Picking the time and location are the trickiest bit, the rest just happens.
<jaddi27> jellyware, not quite yet
<head_victim> jellyware: sort of, we're discussing the self health check and I was just trying to suggest some ways we could improve as a loco. 
<head_victim> Was there any sort of socialising amongst the team at the most recent LCA?
<dns53> there was no open day which cut out the normal booth but i did meet someone from the loco in person
<head_victim> dns53: good start. I think these are the sorts of events we can grow the numbers with.
<dns53> who went to lca?
<sagaci> dns53: monday-wednesday
<sagaci> head_victim: I'm thinking that the minutes of these meetings could be sent to the ML
<head_victim> The only other thing I'm thinking of is that our documentation is still a bit slow
<head_victim> Although using loco.u.c that should be easier.
<jaddi27> sagaci, I think we did it in the past a couple of times, and is a good idea
<head_victim> sagaci: the social ones or the online ones?
<sagaci> these monthly IRC ubuntu-au meetings
<head_victim> sagaci: I guess it can't hurt. I know we post a link to the ML for them to check if they want it, it's not like it will be a war and peace length.
<sagaci> yeah, a link is fine
<Bodman456> should we action it?
<head_victim> sagaci: it is on the to do list ;)
<head_victim> Bodman456: usually the meeting chairs organise that, we're actualyl more struggling for team reporters at the moment.
<sagaci> never thought of it until now
<Bodman456> head_victim: team reporters?
<sagaci> say who did what, etc. through the month
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/Meetings/ToDoList is the role of the chairpeople
<sagaci> a back page blurb so others know what we're up to in a nutshell
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/TeamReports/ToDoList is the role of the team reporters
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, sounds like a plan.
<sagaci> #action sagaci and jaddi27 to email ML with monthly meeting minutes
<meetingology> ACTION: sagaci and jaddi27 to email ML with monthly meeting minutes
<jaddi27> I accept that action
<head_victim> The team reporters should also be emailing the ML with a summary of the month's events.
<head_victim> To keep people up to date
<Bodman456> sounds good
<jaddi27> The Facebook events have gone back to the old creation method, so I will get them done quicker from now on hopefully
<head_victim> jaddi27: nice work with them btw, it makes a large audience know about it quickly.
<head_victim> sagaci: are you happy to keep rolling along with team reports as well or would you like some further assistance, benonsoftware and somethinginteres appear to be a bit awol in that regard.
<sagaci> yeah, I don't mind but it would be good to help
<sagaci> somethingintres wrote a great Sept/Oct? report
<head_victim> #action head_victim to put a call out for more volunteers to help with team reporting
<meetingology> ACTION: head_victim to put a call out for more volunteers to help with team reporting
<head_victim> sagaci: yeah but it's Feb ;)
<Bodman456> I'd be happy to help with the Twitter account as well
<head_victim> Team reports are one of the things the loco council look for along with loco.u.c events to show a summary of what has been achieved 
<sagaci> yeah, I'm just saying that every report should be like that
<Bodman456> If someone could teach me how to do them, I'd be happy to help
<head_victim> sagaci: ahh ok, maybe link it as an example on the todo list page
<head_victim> Bodman456: perfect, between sagaci and I we should be able to get you sorted for team reports 
<sagaci> Bodman456: just bullet point the main things that happen in the month
<Bodman456> Ah, ok :)
<head_victim> Ok, so is that a fairly comprehensive self health check, anyone have questions?
<sagaci> not really, just need to go through with all these ideas
<head_victim> sagaci: yep, talk is good, actions are great.
<sagaci> #topic Precise Pangolin Release Parties -- head_victim
<head_victim> And that brings us to the next topic nicely.
<head_victim> The talk on the ML has drifted a bit lately, we should be finalising these by the next team meeting would be the goal.
<head_victim> Hopefully we can aim for 5+ locations this release, 10 would be awesome.
<head_victim> I think people get a bit put off with the lack of response or the idea that you need to have 20 people there to make it worthwhile.
<sagaci> nah, 5 people is fine
<Bodman456> There has been some talk about the Brisbane RP, caryb suggested a location, can't remember what it was though
<head_victim> sagaci: 5 people is good, it means you can connect with everyone there easily.
<Bodman456> I like having a small group at the start of the day
<Bodman456> makes socialising a lot easier
<Bodman456> oops, beaten to it by head_victim
<sagaci> release parties should be finalised by the next meeting  (11th March) so they can sit around on l.u.c for people to find
<Bodman456> Sounds good
<head_victim> If anyone is thinking of organising one but isn't sure what to expect or how to do it. make sure you ask for a hand, there are multiple people around who have done these in the past that can help out.
<Bodman456> I'm going to start looking at potential locations for the Brisbane one later
<Bodman456> I've got plenty of free time on my hands
<head_victim> Bodman456: the problem we've had in the past is that most of the popular venues are 18+. If you can find a nice cafe that is large enough to have 10 - 20 people rock up without problems with tables we can sit at that would be great. The only other issue is close to public transport.
<Bodman456> Indeed
<head_victim> Maybe a coffee club or something might be an idea.
<head_victim> wifi is really a non issue when it comes to release parties so don't stress about that.
<Bodman456> that repos. setup you had at the 11.10 release party was nifty
<jaddi27> were there any cafes around Brisbane Square? You would be able to use the Library wifi then if needed
<head_victim> jaddi27: the library wifi is only available to library members so not a huge benefit. But for social events, wifi is not really needed.
<jaddi27> yes, that is true
<head_victim> Besides, caryb usually has enough phones and dongles on him for a small village ;)(
<Bodman456> xD
<caryb> lol
<Bodman456> And my parents call me addicted to tech, LOL
<caryb> Kedron Pk hotel because of it's proximity to public transport
<head_victim> caryb: can minors go in to eat without their parents there (just thinking of Bodman456 being able to attend)
<head_victim> Not sure what bistro rules are these days.
<jaddi27> What date does precise come out?
<head_victim> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<head_victim> 26th of April apparently.
<Bodman456> jaddi27: 26th April
<head_victim> That's quite late in the month actually.
<caryb> thats why breaky creek is good because we can go to the restaraunt instead
<Bodman456> DAMNIT
<Bodman456> again, beaten to it
<caryb> Oh yeah I have a blue card ;)
<head_victim> caryb: yeah apparently that was hard to get to via public transport though
<head_victim> Maybe a large licensed cafe near a shopping centre?
<Bodman456> caryb: blue card?
<caryb> thats why kedron pk
<caryb> hehehehe
<Bodman456> What about Pancake Manor?
<head_victim> caryb: I'll call them during the week to see if they allow minors.
<jaddi27> Bodman456, blue cards are required to work with children in qld
<Bodman456> Ah
<head_victim> Bodman456: there was limited support for that venue :/
<jaddi27> I need to get one now as well
<Bodman456> Hmm
<caryb> http://www.ccypcg.qld.gov.au/index.aspx
<head_victim> Cool, well is that all we have for the whole loco? We can discuss specific locations after the meeting still but not sure it needs to be in the logs
<caryb> problem with pancake manor is it's so busy they don't like long meetings there
<Bodman456> Hmm
<Bodman456> What about one of their other locations like Mt Gravatt or Ipswich (out in the middle of nowhere though)
<Bodman456> Pancake Manor might be good for potential social gatherings though
<jaddi27> Mt Gravatt is easy to get to - next to a major busway station
<jaddi27> ipswich is a bit harder
<jaddi27> head_victim, I think that is all for the meeting. The rest can continue after
<head_victim> Kedron park hotel might be worth a go, the main problem is getting a number of attendees together
<Bodman456> I've got a Go Card, so I'm happy to catch a bus/train to get there
<head_victim> Bodman456: I just need to make sure you don't need your parents there to get in.
<Bodman456> Ok
<caryb> all jokes aside with parental permission the blue card protects the group
<head_victim> caryb: yeah, but some places require parents present, not just permissive.
<Bodman456> If KP hotel doesn't allow minors, we could always go to Brekky Creek Hotel
<head_victim> I'm thinking it shouldn't be a problem in the restaurant part I just want to confirm.
<head_victim> sagaci, jaddi27 anything else to add or shall we endmeeting and continue the location conversations?
<sagaci> #endmeeting
<meetingology> Meeting ended Sun Feb 12 11:00:58 2012 UTC.  
<meetingology> Minutes (wiki):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-02-12-10.01.moin.txt
<meetingology> Minutes (html):        http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-02-12-10.01.html
<head_victim> Done :)
<jaddi27> next meeting: March 11
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 11/03/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10)  | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> I'll update the link when the loco.u.c event exists.
<head_victim> caryb & Bodman456 I'll just email the KP hotel and see what they say then I'll email the list
<Bodman456> head_victim: Sounds good
<ikt> sigh
<ikt> just missed it
<Bodman456> lolz
<jaddi27> sagaci, are you making the event for the next meeting, or am I?
<head_victim> ikt: aww we were actually on time this meeting otherwise it'd still be going
<caryb> fb is good for it reminded me tonight
<mrshr3d> hehe same :)
<head_victim> caryb: yeah I like getting those reminders as well.
<Bodman456> Gcal reminded me
<jaddi27> caryb, Good to see someone finds the events on fb useful
<head_victim> mrshr3d: you're an hour late ;)
<mrshr3d> gah!....only just got the reminder :(
<Bodman456> Minutes email just arrived :D
<Bodman456> very punctual
<mrshr3d> got carried away havng a glass of red and working on the Bonsai Society of QLD newsletter.
<jaddi27> logs: http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/ubuntu-au/2012/ubuntu-au.2012-02-12-10.01.html
<Bodman456> ooh, Bonsais :)
<sagaci> jaddi27: I don't mind
<jaddi27> nice HTML logs now
<Bodman456> I have a Bonsai tree next to me right now, lol
<sagaci> jaddi27: upstate logs
<mrshr3d> nice, mine are suffering from overgrowth but they still live, that's the main thing
<jaddi27> sagaci, sorry, what did you mean?
<sagaci> jaddi27: shiny logs, in html
<jaddi27> oh, right. Yes, it looks much nicer
<jaddi27> I'll create the next meeting event
<Bodman456> mrshr3d: mine are suffering from lack of TLC because of school, but it's growing back
<Bodman456> is*
<Bodman456> Well, I'm off, I'll be reconnecting in a bit using wIRC on my TouchPad though
<head_victim> I've just emailed the Kedron Park hotel, I'll let you all know how it goes.
<jaddi27> sagaci, head_victim: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-au/347/detail/
* head_victim changed the topic of #ubuntu-au to: Welcome to the Australian Ubuntu LoCo Team channel! - guidelines @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AustralianTeam/IRC | Off-topic chat in #ubuntu-au-chat | Next Team Meeting: Sun 11/03/2012 @ 2000 AEST (GMT+10) - http://is.gd/O7rXxW | Web: http://ubuntu.org.au | Mailing List: http://is.gd/SNIoYJ | Forum: http://au.ubuntuforums.org
<head_victim> I've fallen in love with the is.gd firefox plugin
<head_victim> And I'm back. Some weird stuff going on here with nets. I think by moving the network stuff I'm overheating some things.
<sagaci> jaddi27: you'll have to check that timezone, it's on GMT
<jaddi27> sagaci, Thanks for pointing that out. I thought I had selected the right one, but must have got mixed up
<jaddi27> Is that alright?
<sagaci> heh, ate my own words... the feb one I created uses GMT
<sagaci> yeah, I usually use EST
<sagaci> well either that or use 10:00 GMT
<jaddi27> ok, I will use EST from now on (if there is a selector for it)
<sagaci> the precise release parties will fall after daylight savings so hopefully we can just use EST for them
<jaddi27> sagaci, Did you want to co-organise the localisation Jam? Especially seeing as you have done most of the work so far
<jaddi27> Yes, that would be good
<sagaci> there isn't really that much to do but an hour set aside would really help and cement/shake up a few things I've done
<jaddi27> Ok. I will have to get the links to all of your stuff before the day
<jaddi27> What time would suit you for the Jam?
<sagaci> I'm not too sure at the moment, I've got 2 hours on Saturday arvie and then an hour extra for the materials jam, so friday night for me would work well
<jaddi27> Ok. I think that should be alright. 8pm on Friday 2nd?
<sagaci> EST or EDST?
<jaddi27> EST I was thinking, but could do either
<sagaci> 8pm EST is fine
<jaddi27> ok, sounds good
<jaddi27> I will confirm it closer to the time, as Uni starts for me in that week. I don't foresee any issues though
<sagaci> it's just that the defaults are really all we have to agree on... the cumbersome part is creating the deb and running a live-build-esque command that, if fails, you really have to start the whole thing from scratch
<jaddi27> Ok. I might have to look into it a bit more before the jam to work it all out
<jaddi27> sagaci, http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/ubuntu-au/1538/detail/
<jaddi27> I'm off now. See you later on
<sagaci> bye
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-04
<sagaci> evening
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-05
<ikt> morning all
<blahdeblah> hi ikt
<ikt> hey blahdeblah !
<ikt> what's happening?
<blahdeblah> Work
<blahdeblah> Then more work
<blahdeblah> Then more driving to work
<blahdeblah> :-\
<ikt> blahdeblah: what time is work?
<ikt> ALL of the times?
<ikt> http://www.androidpolice.com/2013/02/04/stock-android-isnt-perfect-jelly-bean-4-2-edition/
<blahdeblah> ikt: It seems like all of the times when you work for yourself... ;-)
<ikt> oh yes
<ikt> been there man, been there
<ikt> my dad has retired but still works for himself
<ikt> I'm starting to complain that he's the busiest unemployed person I've ever known
<blahdeblah> :-)
<ikt> hi croppa :)
<ikt> hi debenham :)
<mativillagra> Hello.
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-06
<nicksydney> hello
#ubuntu-au 2013-02-09
<Noskcaj> are the LOCO games still going? if so, where can i watch or join
#ubuntu-au 2014-02-09
<jussi> hi everyone...
<NewBuzz> hello anyone awake at the moment
<NewBuzz> i need some help
#ubuntu-au 2015-02-08
 * ejat jom makan 
#ubuntu-au 2017-02-06
<Dinan> Hi, this is my first time here :). Any suggestion on good instructor led Linux beginner training courses that's Ubuntu focused?
#ubuntu-au 2018-02-10
<A56PDJoguzhan> _      ____  _____  ______   _____            _____ _____ ____    _    _  ____  _    _ _____
<A56PDJoguzhan> | |    / __ \|  __ \|  ____| |  __ \     /\   |  __ \_   _/ __ \  | |  | |/ __ \| |  | |  __ \
<A56PDJoguzhan> | |   | |  | | |  | | |__    | |__) |   /  \  | |  | || || |  | | | |__| | |  | | |  | | |__) |
<A56PDJoguzhan> | |   | |  | | |  | |  __|   |  _  /   / /\ \ | |  | || || |  | | |  __  | |  | | |  | |  _  /
<A56PDJoguzhan> | |___| |__| | |__| | |____  | | \ \  / ____ \| |__| || || |__| | | |  | | |__| | |__| | | \ \
<A56PDJoguzhan> |______\____/|_____/|______| |_|  \_\/_/    \_\_____/_____\____/  |_|  |_|\____/ \____/|_|  \_\
<A56PDJoguzhan> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JfinBRO_pVc&feature=youtu.be
<A56PDJoguzhan> CALL 315-505-4666
<A56PDJoguzhan> jea[m] croppa jea d1b bradm lubotu2 meetingology Noskcaj lifeless ejat ubuntulog
#ubuntu-au 2018-02-11
<Michael__> Hi. The mailing list isn't working.
<Michael__> I tried to send an email.
<Michael__> essentially I made some translations suggestions and wanted to notify you.
<Michael__> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/artful/+source/gnome-shell/+pots/gnome-shell/en_AU/+translate?batch=10&show=all&search=%25b
<Michael__> I originally posted this question and you can find my details there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966516/date-format-is-us-only-in-ubuntu-17-10
<Michael__> thanks.
<Michael__> bye.
<Michael__> Hi. anyone here?
<jea> maybe we need to moderate the post. I haven't checked the queue for a little while
#ubuntu-au 2019-02-06
<domacikolaci> gday
